# Official LG LHB326/336/536/976 Owner's Thread



## calstudios

LG announced new 2011 HTIB models at CES. The 2010 models were feature rich but were plagued by audio problems. Hopefully they've fixed these issues for 2011. DLNA is mentioned, but nothing about Divx, Xvid, or USB functionality. Press release below:


*Network Blu-ray Disc Home Theater Systems
*Headlining LG's new line of Network Blu-ray Disc Home Theater Systems is the LHB976. Offering a sleek, stylish audio-visual solution with 3-channel wireless speaker technology, the LHB976 provides consumers with wireless access to LG SmartTV and 3D capability.


With 1100 watts of output power to 5.1 channels featuring LG's silk dome speaker technology, this premium Blu-ray Home Theater System generates a dynamic surround-sound experience, creating a more immersive home entertainment experience. A sub-woofer and two wireless rear speakers complete the package, giving consumers the flexibility to place them anywhere in the room. In addition, the front tallboy speakers can be positioned as either floor-standing or detached to mount on the wall.


For enhanced versatility, the LHB976 features LG's wireless rear speaker technology, which utilizes digital spread spectrum operation for better signal quality and consistent high-quality audio performance. This feature ensures that installation is quick and the consumer is not left with a tangle of wires distracting the eye from the system itself.


Advanced audio format decoding is supported so users can enjoy superior audio performance with technologies such as Dolby True HD and DTS-HD Master Audio Essential. And of course, no audio system would be complete without iPod docking capabilities. The LHB976 allows for both the iPod and iPhone to be directly connected via a convenient cradle adaptor.


The LHB976 caters to most consumer listening needs by playing multiple media types, from CD/DVDs to Blu-ray Discs to network streaming content, all accessible from a single home theater system. The dual HDMI (version 1.4) inputs also deliver great audio performance and convenient connectivity for devices such as cable boxes or game systems in a simple, easy-to-use format. This model is also DLNA-certified allowing consumers to easily access content on other compatible devices.


In total, LG introduced four new Network Blu-ray Home Theater Systems, featuring 3D capability, advanced content options, wireless technology and excellent sound and picture quality. Full details on the models are below:

*LHB976* - LG's flagship Full HD 1080p 3D-enabled Network Blu-ray Home Theater System features LG SmartTV, 1100 watts of output power to 5.1 channels and wireless speakers. Also includes, built-in Wi-Fi capability, iPod/iPhone cradle, MusicID® and DLNA.

*LHB536* - Full HD 1080p 3D-enabled Network Blu-ray Home Theater System features LG SmartTV and 1100 watts of output power to 5.1 channels. Also includes built-in WiFi capability, iPod/iPhone cradle, MusicID® and DLNA.

*LHB336* - Full HD 1080p 3D-enabled Network Blu-ray Home Theater System features LG SmartTV with Smart Phone App and 1100 watts of output power to 5.1 channels. Also Wi-Fi ready (adaptor required, sold seperatly) and includes iPod/iPhone cradle, MusicID® and DLNA.

*LHB326* - Full HD 1080p Network Blu-ray Home Theater System features connectivity to NetFlix, Vudu, CinemaNow and YouTube; and 1100 watts of output power to 5.1 channels. Also includes Wi-Fi capability (adaptor is included) and MusicID®.


----------



## calstudios

Looks like the manuals for the new 2011 models have been posted to the LG support site. File compatibility looks very good, including Divx, Xvid, Mpeg 4, and "MPEG2 TS" for both USB and DLNA. If this means Video TS folders are supported, this would be ideal.


----------



## calstudios

All three models are now available at Newegg. The speaker connections look standard instead of proprietary, which if true is excellent.


----------



## avsforumnewbie

Hopefully these won't have the humming issue


Looks like LG is taking a page out of Panasonics book. They're taking the tweeters out of the LHB 336 (and presumably 326) so now we will need to upgrade to the 536.










LG LHB336











LG LHB536











LG LHB976


----------



## ausmusj

Well, I just ordered the 536 from Newegg, and I'm returning the 335 I got a few weeks ago (which did have mild whistling issues, as well as blu-ray skipping and HDMI/HDCP negotiation issues w/ my Toshiba TV) - we'll see how it performs when it gets here!


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

I'm very curious to see if these players will contain Cinavia.


----------



## ausmusj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/20054470
> 
> 
> I'm very curious to see if these players will contain Cinavia.



Well, Newegg tracking says I should have my unit by next Monday, so I'll take a look and let you know.


----------



## calstudios

Very much looking forward to seeing your user review of the 536.


----------



## ausmusj

OK, initial impression review (I'll post something more thorough once I have some more time with the unit):

*Overall:* Excellent unit - they seem to have learned from the mistakes in the 2010 models and gotten everything right this time around.

*Highlights:*
No Whistling
Sound is much cleaner/more crisp
No HDMI/HDCP handshake issues
Netflix interface is much better (copied from PS3 NF interface, it seems)
Easy and quick DLNA server access
App Store is good - pretty small selection of Apps so far (mostly minor games, like Mahjongg, puzzle games, sudoku, etc.), but I'm sure it will grow


I haven't yet had the chance to test to see if the Blu Ray skipping issue is resolved

*"Premium" Content (formerly "Netcast"):*
Netflix
Vudu
Napster
Divx TV
vTuner
Youtube
Picasa
CinemaNow
MLB.tv
Pandora
accedo
AccuWeather.com
Viewster
A "Coming Soon" placeholder


No Hulu/Hulu Plus yet, but I assume that's what the "Coming Soon" placeholder might be for... I'll try to get some clarification on when Hulu should show up.

*Recommendation:* Buy.










Will post more updates as I spend more time with it.


----------



## calstudios

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to more details.


I have a library of backed up DVDs and am very interested to see if the unit can play Video_TS folders with menu support either through DLNA or from a USB hard drive.


----------



## ausmusj

I'll rip one of my DVDs and place it on my media server and a USB stick to test, but might be a few days...


----------



## TheHoff

Do you guys think the $100 jump is worth the money just for the sake of the two tweeters on the R/L front speakers?


Thanks


Edit: Here's hoping the 236 has the same speakers and has just lost 3D, my tv can't do it anyhow!


----------



## calstudios

Ship time cut to 1-3 weeks, price cut $50 already.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ausmusj* /forum/post/20055887
> 
> 
> Well, Newegg tracking says I should have my unit by next Monday, so I'll take a look and let you know.



Any word on Cinavia (the new pesky audio-DRM)?


----------



## calstudios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ausmusj* /forum/post/20082536
> 
> 
> I'll rip one of my DVDs and place it on my media server and a USB stick to test, but might be a few days...



Any luck on the unit reading a full DVD back up, with menu support?


----------



## avsforumnewbie

According to pictures on the LG website, the LHB326 seems to be the same as the previous model year LHB335.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Due to the year's worth of problems I've been having with my LHB535 (the 2010 model home theater system), I just got a call from LG 10 minutes ago saying I would be getting an LHB536 in the mail in 5-10 days, and that I will have to send back my old stuff afterward. I'm pretty excited. As long as it has no whistle sound and the 24hz skipping problem is fixed, I'll be a happy guy. Great news that the DLNA streaming is even more efficient and that Netflix got an upgrade. I can't wait to get this!


I'm really proud of LG for stepping up and sending me the 2011 model that doesn't have the horrible whistle noise that the 2010 model has been plagued with.


I see the picture on Newegg now that shows the bottom of the speakers. The wires still go into the bottom, but the stand that the speakers are attached to seems really obtrusive and might make my speakers rest at an awkward angle when they sit nailed into the wall. I see that there are screws holding the little stand in place. Can it be unscrewed and removed?


The 535 also seems to lose one of the optical audio ports and the dedicated iPod dock (in favor of one that you have to plug in). I don't mind these changes, but the 535 seems better in those regards.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Well, my 536 just arrived. Wow. This is one impressive unit. All of last year's drawbacks have been fixed. Off the top of my head:


- Sound is better.

- Picture quality looks better (I'm not the only one who noticed that the 2010 LG models make the picture too sharp).

- Boots INSTANTLY and there are no more HDMI handshake issues.

- Homelink support is better and i can finally see the thumbnails!

- My FAT32 USB now works as soon as I plug it in. On my 535, it had to be plugged in prior to booting up the system.

- Better Netflix interface, more apps.

- System is faster overall.

- Remote has been slightly re-designed. No longer have to press the directional buttons more than once to make it move.

- Disc playback is much, much better! 24hz perfectly (for now).


Does anyone know how to use Wi-Fi Direct?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Am I the only one who uses this device that checks this forum regularly? In any event, I noticed a bug that I'm wondering if anyone else has come across.


After going from the Pandora app to either a USB movie or a movie off of my network, the center speaker will usually be muted upon playback. If it doesn't happen with the first movie off of the USB, it usually happens with the second. If, by some chance, it doesn't happen with the second, it will happen with the movie on my network. The only way to fix this is to switch sound effects (for instance, from Natural Plus to Natural).


Sometimes all of the speakers will be muted when playing something back and I have to press the volume up to turn them back on. This happened when going from Pandora to a movie, as well as using the DivX TV app (the first few videos played fine, then suddenly, speakers were muted and I had to increase the volume).


Really weird. It's happened to me over the last few days, and I just figured out (it happened 10 times out of 10 when going from Pandora to a movie) what seems to be causing it. No idea why it would happen while using the DivX TV app, since all of the videos I watched were on the same 'channel.'


It's not the end of the world, but it's a fairly annoying bug.


----------



## rbird

My 336 should be arriving tomorrow. I'm disappointed that it has one less optical input than the 335 (that I purchased and returned last week - Amazon's price on the 336 is practically the same as Best Buy's on the 335), but it sounds like there are other improvements that could make up for it.


The iPod connection appears to have been moved to an external unit (hopefully included - the manual on their website says so) rather than a fold-out dock like the previous model. Was there a reliability issue or something? It's less than ideal for me.


I'm interested to hear others' opinions on the speakers. My living room is pre-wired, and the builder wall-mounted the speakers of a now-dead HTIB Samsung HT-X50. They are 3-ohm speakers, should I replace them with these newer 4-ohm speakers? It will be a pain in the neck to reach them, but I will do it if it will be worth it. Can I tell by the power ratings, or will I need to listen in order to judge?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbird* /forum/post/20199862
> 
> 
> I'm interested to hear others' opinions on the speakers. My living room is pre-wired, and the builder wall-mounted the speakers of a now-dead HTIB Samsung HT-X50. They are 3-ohm speakers, should I replace them with these newer 4-ohm speakers? It will be a pain in the neck to reach them, but I will do it if it will be worth it. Can I tell by the power ratings, or will I need to listen in order to judge?



The newer ones are indeed 4-ohm speakers and they sound soooooooooo much better than the speakers that came with the 535. Voices sound crystal clear, and when you put your ear to the speakers (while they are muted), it's much quieter than the 535 speakers. I'm not sure if this is due to the 536 itself or the speakers, but whatever the case may be, the sound is much better. If you have 3-ohm speakers, you should definitely swap them out for these nicer speakers.


As for the iPod thing... Yeah, the built-in iPod deck is definitely fancier, but whatever - as long as it works right. Perhaps they had too many calls from people who broke their built-in iPod deck or something...


----------



## rbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calstudios* /forum/post/20081710
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. Looking forward to more details.
> 
> 
> I have a library of backed up DVDs and am very interested to see if the unit can play Video_TS folders with menu support either through DLNA or from a USB hard drive.



Curious if anyone's tested this yet. I don't have a huge library yet, but if I'm going to change my ripping method, now's the time! Also, the LG iPhone app? Looks like it duplicates the remote functions. How is the response, if anyone's tried it?


I can't find the new models on LG's website (except for the 326), although I was able to download the manual by going through the support site. There's little else out there in the way of reviews, etc. I hope I'll be pleased.


----------



## TheGlow

I just bought the LHB336 and I was starting to wonder if it really existed. Every search I did only yielded fake sites or dead links.

I contacted LG for questions about using a smart phone for text entry and they said no way to connect a phone.

I just dled the app on droid and sadly no text entry, but with practice itll probably still be faster.

Ive never bothered with a sound system and used a 360 for my media sharing, so its been a trial to figure what works and doesnt.

My pc is plagued and I've never been able to share files/folders on it. Im net+ and share files all the time and have domain admin at a hospital, so I have a little idea on how this should work. Other desktop and 4 laptops I can share from/to no problem.

Im thinking its a 64/win7 ult isolated issue now.


Anyways, looks good so far. Hoping to learn more about ac3, 5.1, etc etc. I used to avoid all those because 360 wouldnt play them.


I like how this thread claims this is a new model, when LG said its discontinued.. I cant find any information about this.


----------



## rbird

These models were announced in January and it looks like (from this thread) they first became available in February. I can't see how they can possibly be discontinued. I don't even think they're widely available yet.


Last year's models (335, 535, 975(?)) ARE discontinued. But at least they are on LG's website!


----------



## thedigger21

It's funny, amazon.com is selling the LHB536 for fairly cheap, but they have it listed as having rear wireless speakers. I got really excited and then checked in with DeAd MiKe 187 and he confirmed that the rear speakers are, in fact, wired. WTF, amazon???


----------



## TheGlow

I bought the LG 42LV3500 from bestBuy and in the store they told me its 120hz. The signage said 120hz.

I come home, box doesnt say 120 anywhere and I check the manual. Settings only have 24 and 60. LG Website said 60hz. I check bestbuy site, 120hz.

I only laugh at this because I worked there a year and we had people come in all the time with stories about lies, good chunk of them just hustling to return broken products, but I guess some were true.

Then again LG apparently doesnt know whats up.

heres a bit from an email they sent me

"The LHB335 and 336 are the same unit. And yes, they are both discontinued as are all of our 2010 products. "

Scott B.

E-mail Administrator

Customer Interactive Center

LGEAI


nice to know an admin doesnt know what for.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

TheGlow, these units are 24hz and 60hz. 24hz is compatible with 120hz. If you have a 120hz HDTV, you want to set the LG to 24hz, not 60hz.


Blu-rays are 24 frames-per-second - hence, 24hz. Only TVs are 120hz, not Blu-ray players.


----------



## calstudios

The LG manual lists "MPEG2 TS" as a compatible file type for disc, USB, and even DLNA. Is this a Video_TS folder? Can someone with one of these units test a VideoTS folder from USB?


----------



## cjh7508117

I have been researching the LG536 for 2 weeks and finally found the best price at BUYDIG.com for $449.00, free shipping and no sales tax. I also entered coupon code ENDOFWINTER15 and got an additional $15.00 off for a total of $434.00. My system arrived in 6 days total. Yesterday 3/25/11, I set it up and found out the connection for the subwoofer is not working so I have to mail it to LG for repair. What a pain! In addition the installation manual is truly lacking clarity. The so called color coded wires for the speakers are tiny little pieces of color tape at the end of the wire. The printed manual and the operators manual on the CD are not very clear about connecting your TV or HD cable box. The overall construction is flimsy metal and plastic and particle board compared to my previous Panasonic SC-HT810V home theater system, which was durable metal and heavy plastic. I replaced my Panasonic because it was not Blu-ray and I wanted to connect to internet for NetFlix and other streaming video. Also the LG remote is not a learning remote so you have to use it to turn on power and the select the correct input for TV, then you have to use the Comcast cable box remote to change channels but you have to use the LG remote to control the volume. I contacted LG about this and they did not seem to care. The fact now that I have to mail in my LG A/V unit so they can repair the subwoofer connection that they say will take 7-10 days is a REAL pain. I got a good price but now I am paying the price for buying online.


----------



## rbird

Ok, to answer the question, no it does not seem to play VIDEO_TS ("Video format not supported"). I don't have any .iso DVD rips right now to test those.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbird* /forum/post/20210955
> 
> 
> Ok, to answer the question, no it does not seem to play VIDEO_TS ("Video format not supported"). I don't have any .iso DVD rips right now to test those.



LG said that it has been made illegal to stream VOB files (no, it doesn't make sense) but you can get around this by renaming the VOB files to MPG files. Well, I know for sure that this trick worked on the 2010 models, I'm not sure if it still does. I don't have any to test. I rip my DVDs to AVI files.


----------



## rbird

I guess the next question is, will it recognize an iso? I'm not going to rename all my VOBs, because then they won't be able to be played by anything else. Isos are a good compromise though.


----------



## calstudios

Just to be clear, it's not illegal to stream VOB files. That's ridiculous.


----------



## TheGlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/20208602
> 
> 
> TheGlow, these units are 24hz and 60hz. 24hz is compatible with 120hz. If you have a 120hz HDTV, you want to set the LG to 24hz, not 60hz.
> 
> 
> Blu-rays are 24 frames-per-second - hence, 24hz. Only TVs are 120hz, not Blu-ray players.



I guess I didn't explain it clearly.

The tv I bought was told to me to be 120hz, but when I got home I saw it only had 24 and 60. Manual said 60 and LG rep said 60.

Bestbuy website still has it for 120hz.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGlow* /forum/post/20213198
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't explain it clearly.
> 
> The tv I bought was told to me to be 120hz, but when I got home I saw it only had 24 and 60. Manual said 60 and LG rep said 60.
> 
> Bestbuy website still has it for 120hz.



Can you link us to the TV you got?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

I updated to the 245.E firmware today and now I have a problem with DivX TV. I keep getting an error when I try to open it. Anyone else?


EDIT: I went back to the 211.E firmware (from the USB) and did the update again today. It went MUCH quicker (5 minutes as opposed to 40 minutes the last time) and DivX TV is working perfectly again.


----------



## TheGlow

42LV3500
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/LG+-+42%...3500&cp=1&lp=1 

theyve updated it now to say 60hz. Heh.

But thats bestbuy for you. And I can say that cuz I worked there.


----------



## cjh7508117

Can anyone in this forum recommend a universal remote to operate the TV, cable HD box and LG LHB536 system? I have a Harmony 650 and I tried to program it but Logitech does not even have this model in their database. I tried using the 535 model but it did not work. I can't get tech support from logitech without paying them because they only give a 90 day window of free support for set up. Right now I have to use the LG remote to power on and then the Comcast remote to turn on TV and cable box, this remote to change channels but I have to use LG remote to control volume. What a pain.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Am I the only one noticing sound issues when going from the USB to the Network, and vice versa? It's been happening ever since I got the system, with both firmware. Sometimes it works perfectly, but it's rare. For the most part, if I go from a Dolby Digital 5.1 track off of my USB stick, and then go to a DTS 5.1 track off the network, the center speaker will basically be muted on the DTS track. Switching "sound effects" (like from Natural Plus to Natural) fixes it. If I stop the movie and restart it, it's fine. But, then if I go back to the same 5.1 Dolby USB movie, now THAT track has the muted center speaker. Switching sound effects fixes it. Going back to the movie on the network, now that has the center speaker muted.


This is also the case with AAC audio tracks, it seems. The unit will think it's stereo audio until I switch sound effects, which fixes the problem. Has anybody experienced this? If not, can you try going directly from a USB movie to a Network movie? Also, try experimenting with different audio tracks (Dolby Digital, DTS, AAC, etc...). Thanks. I've already told LG's lead technician about this problem but I'm afraid not much will be done unless others notice it and complain, too.


----------



## cjh7508117

I have not had my system long enough to see all problems but today I put in a DVD, not a bluray, and it started to play but there was no sound. I tried changing the sound effect but still no sound. I changed to another DVD and on this one I got sound. Then I put the first one back in and finally got sound. I also noticed that sometimes when I go from the LG to watching TV there is a delay in getting the video signal to the display. I have my HD cable box connected thru HDMI input 1 and then the LG HDMI out connected to the Pioneer Plasma TV HDMI Input 1. I am disappointed in the sound quality when I am watching HD TV shows but the sound quality on DVD is good. I called LG and the tech rep says it is the problem of the cable box. Is this valid or is LG just passing the buck. I thought HDMI from any source was HD video and HD audio from one single connection.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Can you explain what you mean by "delay in video signal?"


As for the sound issue, good to see I'm not alone with these sound issues. I had my information forwarded to LG's lead technician. I highly recommend you write them an e-mail and ask them to do the same. Otherwise, this stuff may not ever get fixed.


----------



## cjh7508117

The video signal delay is waiting for the LG system to select the right input to my Plasma Tv. I have a cable that goes from the LG HDMI out port to an HDMI 1 in port on my TV. The comcast HD cable box has an HDMI out to the LG HDMI input 1. This is how I watch HD TV. There is also another input 1 label on my TV for non- HD TV or DVD depending on what you connect but nothing is connected to this input but I see the LG switching from the Input 1 to the HDMI input 1 before I finally get picture at the HDMI input 1. This maybe a function of my Pioneer PDP-5040HD Plasma TV and not the LG. I will report the sound problem to LG support.

Have you tested the I POD yet?

What are you doing for a universal remote if any?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Don't have an iPod. I will have a friend bring one over just so I can see if it works or not. When I talked about missing the built-in iPod functionality earlier, I was mostly referring to when friends would bring their iPods over during parties. I used it a lot with my LHB535. I have tested my MP3 player, by plugging it in to the front 3.5mm audio port (the one near the USB), and that works perfectly. My HDTV is an LG, so I don't need a universal remote. The home theater system can turn my TV on and off and switch inputs, so I'm set with that. I put my TV's remote in the drawer, and all I use are my Cablevision cable remote, and my LHB 536 remote. Don't really need to get another remote to handle both of those.


Since my home theater system and HDTV are both LG, I don't have any HDMI handshake issues like what you're describing (I did have some issues with last year's model, so they have apparently been fixed). I keep my LHB on "HDMI 1" so that when I turn the LHB and the TV on, it's automatically ready for my cable box. I've never experienced my LHB switching inputs on me automatically or anything like that. If I leave it on the Home screen when I turn it off, it boots up right to the Home screen. If I leave it on HDMI 1, it boots up right to HDMI 1. There was a moment when I tested to make sure my HDMI 2 worked by putting the cable box's HDMI cable into HDMI 2 on the LHB, but I manually switched it to HDMI 2 right away - I didn't give it a chance to switch itself over.


----------



## rbird

iPod (actually iPhone in my case) works fine. I expected on-screen control, but everything is controlled from the iPhone itself. Maybe if I used an older iPod it would have on-screen controls (I can test that if I can remember to try it).


----------



## cjh7508117

DEAD Mike since you had the 535 before you got the 536 can you tell me if the remote for the 535 is exactly like the remote for the 536? Did they both have the same exact functions? the reason for my question is I have a harmony 650 universal remote and I was trying to program it for my TV,LG and comcast cable box BUT harmony does not the LG 536 in their database yet but they do have the 535. I could try using the 535 if the remotes are the same. thanks for your help.


I also have my cable box connected to HDMI input 1 on LG and if I leave it there it stays but i still have to use LG remote to power on and then use comcast remote to power on cable box and Pioneer plasma TV. I am sure that the small delay is because of the TV media receiver because it has a input 1 for composite or component and another input 1 for HDMI, the LG HDMI output is searching for the correct input 1 on the TV.


For newbies to this forum if you are thinking of buying the 536 the price today at electronics-expo.com is $409.50 including shipping at amazon.com or electronics-expo.com. Price is coming down. I paid $434.00 including shipping


----------



## rbird

I can tell you the volume/mute/power control codes are the same. I set up my DirecTV remote to control those functions on the 535, and it still works on the 336.


I was not able to find a code for my other universal remote that would work properly. And my Harmony One broke, so I can't help you there.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjh7508117* /forum/post/20253511
> 
> 
> DEAD Mike since you had the 535 before you got the 536 can you tell me if the remote for the 535 is exactly like the remote for the 536?



Your question was basically answered but I'd just like to tell you that the 536 has a slightly nicer remote. What I mean is, the directional keys are no longer attached together like they were with the 535. Now they have space between them. I'm sure the functions are still exactly the same, but it was nice that they were given space between the keys - the new design no longer makes me have to press a directional key more than once in order to get it to work.


----------



## calstudios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbird* /forum/post/20210955
> 
> 
> Ok, to answer the question, no it does not seem to play VIDEO_TS ("Video format not supported"). I don't have any .iso DVD rips right now to test those.



We're you playing off a USB drive? DVD?


----------



## rbird

USB drive. I would hope that VIDEO_TS on a DVD would work.


----------



## rahrah215

Has anyone tested the Plex Media Link App that's included with the LG SmartTV.


----------



## calstudios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbird* /forum/post/20264814
> 
> 
> USB drive. I would hope that VIDEO_TS on a DVD would work.



I have an old Panasonic HTIB and it usually plays burned DVDs, but recently it's only been playing about 10% of them. Could be old, or something else.


----------



## cjh7508117

I finally got my Harmony 650 remote programmed using the 535 and then i had to make some changes. It is impossible to use the watch DVD command because the 536 makes u open and close the DVD tray and I had to do a custom key and then learn mode on the harmony. I did get a clean WATCH TV activity but for everything else I just put the remote to devices and then select the LG system and use it instead of the LG 536 remote. This kind of a pain because I have to scroll thru pages on the harmony remote to find the home button but then use the arrow keys and enter to watch Netflix etc. This is okay but not great but better than 3 separate remotes.


----------



## rbird

You can watch a disk without opening the tray by going to the Home menu and selecting "Movie" then "BD" (which may say "DVD" if it's a DVD, I haven't watched one yet). Not sure that simplifies anything with the remote, though. I don't know why they don't just create discrete codes for every function.


If I remember my Harmony software right, you should be able to move functions around so that the Home button shows up on the first screen, or maybe you can program Home to a hard key.


----------



## Bitgod

Darn, I was hoping this unit would play Amazon's online stuff too. Guess I'll keep the 536 in the maybe catagory.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20279523
> 
> 
> Darn, I was hoping this unit would play Amazon's online stuff too. Guess I'll keep the 536 in the maybe catagory.



Pretty sure we're getting it. Users of the standalone 2011 players (not the Home Theater systems) just got the following today:


Google Maps

Amazon VOD

AP

Fun Spot

MOG

i-play beta

Daily Motion


----------



## Bitgod

Ok, so "keeping it in the maybe category" meant "going down to Fry's and having them price-match Amazon".










I was mainly choosing between the 536, the Panny BTT370, and the Sony E580 and HTSS380 (I already have a PS3, so getting a BD player wasn't really needed).


I just decided I liked the LG features and best of all the price, especially with it getting as cheap as the $374 I got it for.


I don't have a large room and my current 5.1 system was just a Logitech system that had DD/DTS decoding, so it was fine, but I was getting tired of dealing with optical cables and wanted to go all-HDMI.


I'd actually got around to getting something higher end and picking up an Onkyo AV receiver a few months ago, but found it was just too large size-wise for where I wanted to put it, so I took it back and just stuck my existing system. But I got the bug again this week to see what HDMI options I had with something smaller, and that's when I saw that these BDHT units had HDMI inputs on them, so I started looking at them.


So I got the 536 setup not too long ago, I haven't had a chance to really screw with it for a while, but I fired it up to see it work.


I do like the on-to-start-playing-BD time vs dealing with the PS3, so that's a win there. I was really surprised at the size of this unit for everything it's got in it, it's smaller and lighter than my DTV DVR. I don't expect the audio quality to be as good as a "real" AV receiver, but I think it's going to be good enough. No problems with the length of the speaker cable, though your mileage may vary. No problems putting it all together. The biggest hangup was setting up the wireless connection, it doesn't bother to tell you that the password you entered was incorrect, it'll just complain that it can't setup the dynamic IP. Finally after double-checking the password and seeing I'd entered it wrong the first time, that allowed it to get an IP ok, and then I downloaded the update for it.


No real negatives on this unit yet. My biggest gripe, and it's not a dealbreaker, is I'd prefer to have some sort of cloth protection over the speakers. Looking at some of the other HTiBs at Frys, this wasn't the only brand to have speakers like this.


I'm probably going to send them feedback on some feature changes I'd like to see. I finally noticed that it'll flash what type of audio it's getting from an HDMI input on the LCD screen, but I'd like to see that behavior changed a little. At worst, keep it on the LCD longer, personally I'm more curious about what audio it's decoding than worrying what input number it's using. Or maybe being able to hit the info button on the remote and have it show on the TV screen what audio channels it's doing. I wouldn't mind an on-screen showing of the volume level, though the way it handles it on the LCD is acceptable. Oh, and I couldn't find the manual on their website, I hate companies that do that. I would have had it downloaded, already read once, and moved over to my iPad if they did, instead I had to go over to the computer and get it off a CD.


I do like that it knows to turn itself off when the TV gets turned off, though once I get around to setting up my Harmony remote for this, that'll take care of that anyway.


Anyway, this unit seems to have a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Hey, Bitgod. The Owner's Manual can be found here .


I wish there was no on screen showing of the volume level. Luckily, there is none shown when I am using the cable box or Netflix. It's really not needed for Blu-rays and movies off of the USB (I don't mind it for the radio). I think the on screen volume display is way too big, which is why I end up using the little volume buttons on the bottom of the remote (rather than the large volume buttons in the middle of the remote) when I am watching movies off the disc, because the on screen display is MUCH smaller and goes away much faster when you use those buttons (those buttons control the TV, which - when using SIMPLINK and connected to the home theater system end up controlling the home theater system, and giving it a much smaller on screen display when changing the volume).


I don't know whose idea it was to keep the giant VOLUME box on screen for so long, or to make it as large as they did, but it's horrible. I can read the volume just fine off of the LCD. I don't need to see it on my movie, too. But, thankfully, they gave us the option of using the smaller volume buttons on the bottom remote which make the volume adjustments much less annoying!


As for "it'll just complain that it can't setup the dynamic IP" - that happened to me every time I tried to enable the wireless on this device (after doing factory resets, when I was testing certain things out). It's a bug. You having the same problem confirms it. Once you try to set the dynamic IP the second time, it always works - and it always fails the first time. I told an LG tech about this, so we'll see if that ever gets fixed.


I wrote something several posts up that I'd like you to comment on if you happen to watch movies off of your USB and home network. If not, ignore this:


Am I the only one noticing sound issues when going from the USB to the Network, and vice versa? It's been happening ever since I got the system, with both firmware. Sometimes it works perfectly, but it's rare. For the most part, if I go from a Dolby Digital 5.1 track off of my USB stick, and then go to a DTS 5.1 track off the network, the center speaker will basically be muted on the DTS track. Switching "sound effects" (like from Natural Plus to Natural) fixes it. If I stop the movie and restart it, it's fine. But, then if I go back to the same 5.1 Dolby USB movie, now THAT track has the muted center speaker. Switching sound effects fixes it. Going back to the movie on the network, now that has the center speaker muted.


This is also the case with AAC audio tracks, it seems. The unit will think it's stereo audio until I switch sound effects, which fixes the problem. Has anybody experienced this? If not, can you try going directly from a USB movie to a Network movie? Also, try experimenting with different audio tracks (Dolby Digital, DTS, AAC, etc...).


----------



## Bitgod

Ah, ok, I see what you mean about the on-screen volume. They don't have that overlay when watching video from a HDMI input, but I saw it when testing out the homelink playback.


I won't be using the built-in playback feature because I already have a HTPC running Plex for video playback, but for people that don't have that, that the LG plays back MKV files is nice, I didn't see that as a spec on the other units I tried. I had no problems with a 720p playing wirelessly, but if I were going to be using this for the video playback, I'd want to go with ethernet because it couldn't keep up with a 1080p stream over wifi. I also see that you can get the info popup with that video playback and it'll tell you what kind of audio it can play. If they can just get those video overlays on the HDMI inputs, I'd be happy.


I also found, and the manual wasn't clear that it would do this, that you don't HAVE to have DLNA to see the videos, it'll work fine from a SMB/CIFS share.


If I could add one feature, it would be some type of audio out, whether a mini-jack or RCA, just so I had a way to use headphones if I wanted to. Luckily I haven't used headphones too often, so it's not a big deal. And my TV has a mini-jack if I need to use it.


On the Dynamic IP thing, I know for sure I did a wrong character the first time I entered the password, so it may have been an issue, but I wouldn't have seen it since it failed for a different reason. I had some other appliance do the same kind of thing, I think it was a Toshiba HDDVD player, where it kinda had to do it a few times for it to stick.


----------



## rbird

Has anyone been able to update their unit yet? My 336 says it has an update available, but I get "Update Failed" trying to do it either over the network or via USB drive.


----------



## cjh7508117

I have done 2 updates to my system with no problems it is just slow, but it is the 536 model. Yesterday I went to the premium apps to test the internet radio apps. I clicked on the v tuner and tested 4 of the internet radio channels and I got no sound. I had to exit back to the home display and try a DVD to check for sound, then i checked netflix okay and then I went back to v tuner and finally got sound. today I went to v tuner again and got sound except for the BBC station. Also 2 nites ago I went to watch Netflix and the LG tried to connect and then the display said no internet connection. I had to go into setup again and set up my wireless connection all over again with password and then I could watch netlflix. Has anyone else had this problem? I have also noticed that sometimes you have to push the buttons on the remote several times to get the system to respond.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

I did a few updates. Updated to .211 fine. When trying to update to .245, it froze twice. The third time, it worked (after 40 minutes) but the DivX TV app was not working. I downgraded to .211 via the USB and DivX TV worked again. Then, I updated to .245 again and it only took 5 minutes. I have no idea why it took 40 minutes one day (after freezing twice in a row) and then took 5 minutes a couple of days later.


Sometimes, the player will freeze while checking for updates.


----------



## rbird

Where are you guys getting your updates from? I'm wondering if I'm getting the wrong file.


There were two things listed on the 336's support page. They are 8.62.245, a 136MB(!!) file dated 3/24, and version H90358, a 634k file dated 3/22.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

When I downgraded to the .211 firmware, I got it from the support page. Any time I updated, I got the update from the player itself, using WiFi and checking for a new update.


The firmware update you want is the 136MB update (.245). You should also install the H90358 driver update if you don't already have it.


----------



## cjh7508117

anyone using this app accedo? I checked it out on my computer but I don't see much except games. It says they offer video art like aquariums etc but it does not tell you how to access it.


----------



## rbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/20290860
> 
> 
> When I downgraded to the .211 firmware, I got it from the support page. Any time I updated, I got the update from the player itself, using WiFi and checking for a new update.
> 
> 
> The firmware update you want is the 136MB update (.245). You should also install the H90358 driver update if you don't already have it.



I guess my question is, I've tried the updates about 10 or so times, and each time I've gotten "Update Failed". Is there something else I need to do to make it work?


Edit: Never mind, the update finally worked. Sitting at .245 and H90358 now.


----------



## TheGlow

What I find annoying is sometimes it locks up and wont shut off unless I pull the plug out of the outlet.

I was watching Netflix, so I switched the tv av input back to cable because if i dont, im accused of breaking the tv... then realized i still had the 336 on, turn off, nothing, home button, nothing, etc. av switched back to 336, nothing.

this is 4th time its just locked up on me.

And I wish we could put some of the premiums into the my apps as shortcuts.

I only use netflix so far but I have a bunch of empty spots for those bootleg LG apps.


----------



## Bitgod

I had one lockup so far. I was trying to duplicate Mike's issue with losing the center channel, I didn't have a problem going between the same video with DTS on a network and a USB, then I re-read the post and saw it was going between DD and DTS, so I played some video with DD from the network and stopped it, and it locked up on me at that point.


I got it to shut off by holding the on/off button on the unit for 5 seconds or so. I don't know if that's documented, I just tried it from computer habit.







I don't really plan on using the video playback for this unit, I'll stick to my HTPC for that. I did try out the internet radio app and that worked well, so I'm happy with that.


(ah, I see the 5 second thing is mentioned in the troubleshooting section of the manual)


There really isn't any mention about the Speaker Level button in the manual, other than there's a button marked "speaker level" on the remote. Luckily the settings you make aren't per input, so you can adjust them when watching a video from the unit and it sticks when watching something from a HDMI input. Luckily I found a trick accidentally while watching my DVR through HDMI 1, if I held down the Speaker level button, it would display info on the LCD and I could scroll through them, so I was able to make an adjustment.


Now I gotta get my Harmony One setup. I noticed the problems with the 535 settings too, guess if Logitech hasn't updated them yet, I'll just have to have it learn some commands from the remote.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bitgod* 
I had one lockup so far. I was trying to duplicate Mike's issue with losing the center channel, I didn't have a problem going between the same video with DTS on a network and a USB, then I re-read the post and saw it was going between DD and DTS, so I played some video with DD from the network and stopped it, and it locked up on me at that point
Damn, can you give it another try? Try from DTS to DD, both on network, and/or DTS from network to DD on USB, and whatever other combinations you can. Thanks.


Yeah, my player sometimes locks up when checking for updates. Holding down power for 5 seconds shuts it off and it works fine after that.


----------



## Bitgod

I'll try it today. I see there's a SW update when I went into Premium and they added Amazon now! Woohoo! And a new SW .276, so updating that too.


Edit: Well it looks like I won't get to the test today. One of my drives in my media RAID just decided to poop itself. Guess it's off to Fry's to pick up a spare drive. On the plus side, tested the Amazon VOD and after registering my Amazon Prime, it played back the free videos fine.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20314134
> 
> 
> I'll try it today. I see there's a SW update when I went into Premium and they added Amazon now! Woohoo! And a new SW .276, so updating that too.
> 
> 
> Edit: Well it looks like I won't get to the test today. One of my drives in my media RAID just decided to poop itself. Guess it's off to Fry's to pick up a spare drive. On the plus side, tested the Amazon VOD and after registering my Amazon Prime, it played back the free videos fine.



The YouTube app has been updated too. Now, it plays videos in their highest quality possible (finally), but it lost "suggested searches" as you start typing in a search. Bummer. I hope that comes back.


----------



## Schtibbie

I bought and set up the 536 yesterday, just found this forum, and I have some questions. Bear with me! I don't see anything in the manual about why the various "sound effect" modes and video modes mean. On the sound part, what exactly is natural plus for example? When playing a bluray movie, what's the "right" setting that doesn't process sound to the wrong speakers, over-widen the surround, or whatever?


On the picture mode side, all I see is the selector when you're in the movie an you press info and you can select standard, vivid, movie, and some other.. What the heck do these do? There's nothing in the manual that says whether any of these do sharpening (for example), softening, color changing, noise filtering, etc. Nothing! Oh, and there's a "user" mode, but I can't see where you'd actually make user settings.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schtibbie* /forum/post/20316597
> 
> 
> I bought and set up the 536 yesterday, just found this forum, and I have some questions. Bear with me! I don't see anything in the manual about why the various "sound effect" modes and video modes mean. On the sound part, what exactly is natural plus for example? When playing a bluray movie, what's the "right" setting that doesn't process sound to the wrong speakers, over-widen the surround, or whatever?
> 
> 
> On the picture mode side, all I see is the selector when you're in the movie an you press info and you can select standard, vivid, movie, and some other.. What the heck do these do? There's nothing in the manual that says whether any of these do sharpening (for example), softening, color changing, noise filtering, etc. Nothing! Oh, and there's a "user" mode, but I can't see where you'd actually make user settings.



'Natural Plus' is basically 'Bypass' for 5.1 audio and it does some artificial mixing for 2.0 sources. If you want no artificial mixing for any sources, just use Bypass. But, if you find that you don't like your 2.0 sources only coming out of the left and right speaker, use Natural Plus and it will make 2.0 sources sound a little better, while leaving 5.1 sources alone.


As for the picture mode, Standard should be fine. 'Vivd' makes it brighter and turns on sharpness, 'Movie' makes it a bit darker and uses noise reduction. I don't like any artificial processing for my video, so I leave it on Standard.


----------



## Bitgod

Mike, you'll be happy to know I confirmed your issue with the latest firmware. I played a DD video off the network, played a DTS off of USB, then played the same network video again and the center channel was missing. Changing sound effect brought it back.


On natural plus, I did notice music coming from the center I think, softly, so it sounds like those channels still come through, it's not a total shutoff of the center channel. I wonder if it happens if the default sound was on bypass.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20319761
> 
> 
> Mike, you'll be happy to know I confirmed your issue with the latest firmware. I played a DD video off the network, played a DTS off of USB, then played the same network video again and the center channel was missing. Changing sound effect brought it back.
> 
> 
> On natural plus, I did notice music coming from the center I think, softly, so it sounds like those channels still come through, it's not a total shutoff of the center channel. I wonder if it happens if the default sound was on bypass.



Thanks for confirming it! Yeah, it doesn't *completely* shut the speaker off. It just gets... really low. It's hard to explain. I've tried it with the other Sound Effect options, so it's not limited to Natural/Natural Plus. I've told an LG engineer about this problem, but I'm not sure how fast it will be fixed unless others complain about it.


One problem that _is_ limited to the latest firmware is that when DVDs switch chapters, there is a slight audio dropoff for a second. This happens with the 2010 models, too. Since it's happening to all 2010/2011 players, it should probably be fixed soon.


----------



## cjh7508117

I have noticed that when I am watching High Def Tv that there is no sound from the center speaker on some shows but on other shows there is sound. For example last night i was watching the Amazing race in HD and I felt like I have to turn up the volume but then I went over to the center speaker and I could hear nothing. When I changed the channel to masterpiece theater then I had to turn down the volume because the sound WAS coming from the center speaker. Anyone noticed this? I forgot to se where the sound effect was set but i will check it today. I had noticed over the past 2 weeks this lower and then louder sound but I thought it was because my center speaker is behind a small door with a cloth cover in my wall unit. So i adjusted the speaker level higher on the center speaker than the others but it did not seem to made much difference. Everybody please check this issue on your systems.

Also one other issue I have noticed, infrequently when I change from watching a premium app back to TV the video color is not clear and sharp. I have to turn off the system and then turn it on again to get it to clear up.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjh7508117* /forum/post/20320309
> 
> 
> I have noticed that when I am watching High Def Tv that there is no sound from the center speaker on some shows but on other shows there is sound. For example last night i was watching the Amazing race in HD and I felt like I have to turn up the volume but then I went over to the center speaker and I could hear nothing. When I changed the channel to masterpiece theater then I had to turn down the volume because the sound WAS coming from the center speaker. Anyone noticed this? I forgot to se where the sound effect was set but i will check it today. I had noticed over the past 2 weeks this lower and then louder sound but I thought it was because my center speaker is behind a small door with a cloth cover in my wall unit. So i adjusted the speaker level higher on the center speaker than the others but it did not seem to made much difference. Everybody please check this issue on your systems.
> 
> Also one other issue I have noticed, infrequently when I change from watching a premium app back to TV the video color is not clear and sharp. I have to turn off the system and then turn it on again to get it to clear up.



This will be hard to comment on until you tell us what Sound Effect you are using. If you're using Bypass, then it makes sense for the center speaker to be off when you are watching 2.0 stereo stuff. If the Sound Effect is Natural Plus, then the center speaker should always be on.


----------



## Bitgod

Haven't seen that happen yet, I'm running Natural Plus all the time.


----------



## xm41907

A quick question. I've been looking at the LHB336 and was near ready to purchase it but am confused on the number of HDMI inputs. Different sources are saying different things. Even the Sony site contradicts itself and says 1 HDMI input in one spot and 2 in another. Does it have 2 HDMI inputs or just one?


----------



## rbird

The 336 has just one HDMI input. A bit of a bummer, but it fit my price range.


----------



## xm41907

yeah, I looked more into it and found the manual. Yup, only one. I ended up ordering it anyway. I just couldn't justify the difference between the 336 and 536. I was hoping for at least 2 HDMI inputs, but can live without one. I need one for my HTPC and can use other inputs for my cable box and Wii.


----------



## Bitgod

Yeah, I could have lived with one really, I bought a new HDMI switch from Monoprice and have all of my main items on that. My hasn't-been-used-in-a-while HD-DVD player is on the other HDMI.


Why did I do it that way? Didn't have a direct input code for my Harmony One yet to switch between the inputs, but there's a code for the HDMI switcher.


Plus I wanted the extra tweeters. And actually I got a damn good price, I happened to snag it when the price was down to $374 for the 536.


----------



## xm41907




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20333330
> 
> 
> there's a code for the HDMI switcher.



I didn't know a HDMI switcher was remotely controlled. Which one did you get? Any complaints?


----------



## Bitgod

Oh yeah, most of them do. I'd been using a cheapy 3 port one marketed for gaming systems, and most of the ones you'll find on monoprice have a remote. I ended up getting the 4 port one they have that they market as having a CEC engine, its kinda hard to tell the difference between all the choices. But this $30 switch works fine. It says on their store page you should use it with 24awg HDMI and some reviews from people said they needed it, so I picked up a few cables at the same time, but I don't know if they were really needed. Not all of my cables are 24awg and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Schtibbie

Anyone else with an iPhone 4 (or any i device) try to play music through their 536 using that dock that comes with the system? I can't get it to shuffle. It seems like I can only play music for a particular artist, or album, or whatever. I try selecting shuffle by hitting the "repeat" button on the remote until it goes past the repeat options onto the one that looks like a shuffle icon, but all it does it keep playing the songs in the album for whatever song is currently playing.


Useless! Absolutely useless. (unless i'm doing it wrong). Otherwise - useless.


----------



## xm41907

my 336 arrived yesterday. A whole day early. I just love Amazon. free two day shipping and it's here a day early. How cool is that? I ordered mounting equipment for my projector (Optoma HD66), speakers, and Extended HDMI cable. I hooked up the system in a make shift fashion to test out and all seems to be working and the sound was great. Can't wait to hear it with everything in place.


----------



## knobe

Just bought the LHB536. So far it's great. I have a question regarding the wiring method. I was wondering if you have the TV, this Blu-ray home theater, and a cable set-top box, is it better to :

a. Run an HDMI cable from the box's out to TV HDMI IN and,

Run an HDMI cable from the LHB536's out to the TV HDMI IN and,

Run an optical cable from TV's audio out to LHB536


OR:

b. Run an HDMI cable from the cable box's out to the LHB536 HDMI IN and,

Run an HDMI cable from the LHB536 HDMI OUT to the TV's HDMI IN and,

Run an optical cable from the TV's audio out to the LHB536's optical in.


The reason I need an optical cable from the TV to the LHB536 is because the TV is internet ready for VUDU, etc. which I like to use in addition to the internet apps the LHB536 has.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knobe* /forum/post/20405783
> 
> 
> Just bought the LHB536. So far it's great. I have a question regarding the wiring method. I was wondering if you have the TV, this Blu-ray home theater, and a cable set-top box, is it better to :
> 
> a. Run an HDMI cable from the box's out to TV HDMI IN and,
> 
> Run an HDMI cable from the LHB536's out to the TV HDMI IN and,
> 
> Run an optical cable from TV's audio out to LHB536
> 
> 
> OR:
> 
> b. Run an HDMI cable from the cable box's out to the LHB536 HDMI IN and,
> 
> Run an HDMI cable from the LHB536 HDMI OUT to the TV's HDMI IN and,
> 
> Run an optical cable from the TV's audio out to the LHB536's optical in.
> 
> 
> The reason I need an optical cable from the TV to the LHB536 is because the TV is internet ready for VUDU, etc. which I like to use in addition to the internet apps the LHB536 has.



I've read both a) and b) a couple of times now... and I really don't see the difference between the two.


----------



## knobe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/20405907
> 
> 
> I've read both a) and b) a couple of times now... and I really don't see the difference between the two.



I guess my confusion is : do I use an HDMI cable from the cable box into the TV'S HDMI in or an HDMI cable from the cable box into the LHB536? Or maybe it makes no difference?


----------



## i22yb

Is anyone else having issues with Netflix being unresponsive to the remote controls with the LHB336? The Netflix interface seems to work fine for me, but when I play a movie the audio takes several seconds after the video starts to kick in. Also, if I try to pause, FF, stop, etc. it takes forever for the player to respond. I have an LG BD550 in the house also that has no problems whatsoever with Netflix. I'm on a FIOS connection. It's not my connection as the other player works just fine, seems to be the software in the LHB336. Setting a static IP on the player seemed to help a little. I've had the player either completely freeze up, or reboot on me several times now too, usually right after I've tried to fast forward, pause or stop a video while on Netflix. Haven't seen any issues while in other functions of the player.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Quote:

Originally Posted by *knobe* 
I guess my confusion is : do I use an HDMI cable from the cable box into the TV'S HDMI in or an HDMI cable from the cable box into the LHB536? Or maybe it makes no difference?
HDMI from cable box to LG HB536 HDMI IN, another HDMI cable from the 536 HDMI OUT to the TV's HDMI IN, and an optical cable connecting the TV and the 536.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *i22yb* 
Is anyone else having issues with Netflix being unresponsive to the remote controls with the LHB336? The Netflix interface seems to work fine for me, but when I play a movie the audio takes several seconds after the video starts to kick in. Also, if I try to pause, FF, stop, etc. it takes forever for the player to respond. I have an LG BD550 in the house also that has no problems whatsoever with Netflix. I'm on a FIOS connection. It's not my connection as the other player works just fine, seems to be the software in the LHB336. Setting a static IP on the player seemed to help a little. I've had the player either completely freeze up, or reboot on me several times now too, usually right after I've tried to fast forward, pause or stop a video while on Netflix. Haven't seen any issues while in other functions of the player.
I've experienced all of this, too.


----------



## rbird

I haven't had any issues with Netflix, but I also set a static IP on my 336.


----------



## Bitgod

Anyone having issues with V station, or whatever that online radio station app is called? I turned it on yesterday and saw there was a SW update, so I tried doing the update and it failed the first time. Had it try it again and it updated. Now I try running the V station and I just get that spinning blur on the screen like it's trying to load something. It's not frozen cuz I can go back to home and I checked the Amazon app and I was able to stream a TV show from that.


----------



## tf123

After I installed the latest Firmware HB.8.62.285.e & H90358, I no longer can read any Blu Ray Discs. DVD & Audio Discs work fine. Tried to unplug and reBoot, no luck, also reinstalled the update manually with a USB drive instead of over the network, still get Disc Error reading Blu ray Discs. This is a new unit and Blu Ray was working before the update. I sent a Email to LG and waiting a response. I would like to DOWNGRADE back to the old Firmware, I don't think LG support will let you. Anyone got any Ideas to downgrade or fix.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tf123* /forum/post/20439621
> 
> 
> After I installed the latest Firmware HB.8.62.285.e & H90358, I no longer can read any Blu Ray Discs. DVD & Audio Discs work fine. Tried to unplug and reBoot, no luck, also reinstalled the update manually with a USB drive instead of over the network, still get Disc Error reading Blu ray Discs. This is a new unit and Blu Ray was working before the update. I sent a Email to LG and waiting a response. I would like to DOWNGRADE back to the old Firmware, I don't think LG support will let you. Anyone got any Ideas to downgrade or fix.



Download this: https://rapidshare.com/files/8829192...3_-_.280.E.zip 


Put it on a blank USB drive formatted in FAT32. Turn on your 536 and once getting to the Home Screen, pop in the USB. After a few seconds, it should ask you if you want to install the firmware.


Let me know if this fixes your problem.


----------



## Bitgod

Hmm, may have to try that too if the internet radio app still isn't working for me.


----------



## tf123

I installed Ver 280.E as you mentioned and it did not fix it. How can I go back a little further it seemed to me that the original version that was installed started with a 7 instead of an 8, I could be wrong. Can you also tell me how to find the old firmware, I have used Rapidshare with other sites to locate software but did not have a good search for the firmware? I tried a reboot, no good, I put back the 285.E firmware update and still fails. DVD's are working with both Versions. I appreciate what you are doing. Thanks


----------



## tf123

Latest update on my Blu Ray Disc problem. I did a Chat with LG, they claim that there is a new Firmware version coming out that should fix my problem and they need to build it at the Firmware department and mail it to me. I asked if I could speak to a Tech from the Firmware Department to find out the release number and can I download it, they said no it won't be available on the support site for a while but they will send it to me in 7 business days. So I will wait. Anyone got any other ideas or am I waisting time, maybe I should send the unit back?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tf123* /forum/post/20444852
> 
> 
> Latest update on my Blu Ray Disc problem. I did a Chat with LG, they claim that there is a new Firmware version coming out that should fix my problem and they need to build it at the Firmware department and mail it to me. I asked if I could speak to a Tech from the Firmware Department to find out the release number and can I download it, they said no it won't be available on the support site for a while but they will send it to me in 7 business days. So I will wait. Anyone got any other ideas or am I waisting time, maybe I should send the unit back?



If you could send it back, I would do that and exchange it for a new one. We all used the same firmware as you, and we don't have the Blu-ray playback problem. I can't understand how the firmware affected you and not us (but of course, these things DO happen). I would be on the safe side and exchange it for a new one.


----------



## tf123

LG Email dept. sent me an answer like yours that the same Firmware is working fine on Blu Ray Discs. I just got a 3D Blu Ray disc in the mail and it also failed. I decided to send it back for a full refund. I really like the product and features/price but undecided on getting another one, any other models or brands you can recommend or did I get a Lemon and should I order a new LG unit? Thanks, Tony


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tf123* 
LG Email dept. sent me an answer like yours that the same Firmware is working fine on Blu Ray Discs. I just got a 3D Blu Ray disc in the mail and it also failed. I decided to send it back for a full refund. I really like the product and features/price but undecided on getting another one, any other models or brands you can recommend or did I get a Lemon and should I order a new LG unit? Thanks, Tony
Definitely sounds like you got a lemon. All the features work on my unit. I'd send it back and re-order a new one. You will probably end up saving money, too, if you order the new from from Amazon. It's going for less than $400 now.


----------



## Bitgod

I don't get LG's naming convention. If you go to this page http://www.lg.com/us/support/product...ialTab=drivers 


It talks about FW updates for models, but HB and HX 9XX models? And I realize one is older than the other, but the names don't make sense to me. I assume the top one is ok to use to try to reflash my unit with the 285 update to see if that fixes my issue?


----------



## samsungmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20458084
> 
> 
> I don't get LG's naming convention. If you go to this page http://www.lg.com/us/support/product...ialTab=drivers
> 
> 
> It talks about FW updates for models, but HB and HX 9XX models? And I realize one is older than the other, but the names don't make sense to me. I assume the top one is ok to use to try to reflash my unit with the 285 update to see if that fixes my issue?




If you look on the back of your home theatre unit there is a label with the serial number and below that is the "factory" model number, this is where the HB/HX comes from. The factories at LG uses these numbers, but for "sales" they use the LHB536. The s/w you have a link to one is the mainboard s/w the other is the loader s/w for the drive.


----------



## Mundo

Bitgod, I see you had an Onkyo AV but found it too big for your room. I was thinking about an Onkyo receiver or the LG LHB536, so my question is:


I could get past the size dilema if the Onkyo really is so much better audio quality than the LG. Did you set up the Onkyo and listen to it? How does it compare to the LG? Was the better audio quality with the Onkyo really worth the additonal $200?


Thanks.


----------



## Bitgod

Nope, I wasn't able to set it up. I figured it would be the same size as all the other stuff I have (Xbox, ps3, DVR, etc), so I got it home, out of the box, and then went DERP.


Most of the people in this forum will tell you a real AV receiver will sound better than a HTIB, and I would assume so, though that's an assumption. For this size of the unit and the size of the room, I'm happy with the 536.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

When you guy access the Premium content, are some boxes bigger than others? For instance, the CinemaNow, Amazon, NBA, and some others... the boxes are all bigger than the rest. It wasn't like this before the latest firmware update.


EDIT: The firmware I was referring to was .299 - which has already been pulled from LG's servers. I imagine most of you haven't even gotten it.


----------



## Mundo

Hi All,


My 536 arrived a couple of days ago and I'm very pleased with it. My wife however is complaining that she doesn't want to listen to regular TV shows through the home theater and instead wants to use the TV speakers, but she does want to use the home theater for music and films on TV.


So right now I have Cablebox: HDMI Out -> 536 HDMI In.... and ....536 HDMI Out -> TV HDMI In.


The problem is that the 536 has to be on all the time to be able to watch TV, and it has to be muted so that the TV speakers can be used for regular TV shows.


If I were to connect Cablebox HDMI Out -> TV HDMI IN(1)... and 536 HDMI Out -> TV HDMI IN(2).... and .... TV Optical Out -> 536 Optical In,

would that allow the TV to be used without the 536 being on, and then if I switched on the 536 I could watch DVD or Network tv through the 536, or listen to TV audio through the 536 speakers.


If this will work, do I lose anything (quality or features) by using Optical instead of HDMI?


My Cablebox also has an Optical out so I might use that instead of the TV Optical out.


Sorry I haven't tried any of this yet as I don't have an optical cable!


Appreciate any advice.


----------



## rbird

I leave my 336 on almost all the time (my iPhone sits in the dock overnight to charge), with seemingly no ill effects. It doesn't even get hot. Rather than muting, you could just switch it to another input (Aux works well).


----------



## robgold

I am seriously considering this HTIB based on its size and good reviews. After looking at the manual from the LG website it appears that there are very limited sound field options. I prefer to have all 5 speakers operating all the time (I know that many will disagree, but it is my prefereance). Is that what Natural Plus does? I also didn't see any option for Dolby Pro Logic 2 in the manual. Is that feature unavailable in the 536? Thanks for any info about this.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robgold* /forum/post/20616018
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering this HTIB based on its size and good reviews. After looking at the manual from the LG website it appears that there are very limited sound field options. I prefer to have all 5 speakers operating all the time (I know that many will disagree, but it is my prefereance). Is that what Natural Plus does? I also didn't see any option for Dolby Pro Logic 2 in the manual. Is that feature unavailable in the 536? Thanks for any info about this.



Natural Plus is the closest thing for what you are looking for. With the 2010 LG HTIB, you could set it to Dolby Pro Logic II for 2.0 stereo sources (where it would then make a 5.1 mix for you) and use Bypass for 5.1 sources. Here, they removed Dolby Pro logic II and made it so that one setting works for both 2.0 audio and 5.1 audio. So, I just keep it on Natural Plus. It essentially takes the stereo audio and also supplies it to the center channel and gives you some audio out of the rear speakers, too. When it's given 5.1 sound, it outputs it as Bypass (which is what I want). I really loved the Dolby Pro Logic II on my older HTIB, but the Natual Plus isn't bad. The only big difference is that with Dolby PL II, it would push the dialog to the center speaker and only use the side speakers for sound effects and what not (and dialog, for when it only came from a side speaker), while Natural plus also keeps dialog coming out of the side speakers for 2.0 sources.


----------



## Bitgod

Yeah, I run it in natural plus 90% of the time. Sometimes when listening to internet radio I'll use the enhance or whatever that mode is called, but I'm usually too lazy.


----------



## keb33509

Has anyone had any voice sync issues with their system? I have tried the hd audio offset setting, but it jumps in 10ms increments so it goes too far. I can get it somewhat ok, but not perfect. Is there any way to reset back to original firmware? I do not remember having this problem before updating.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keb33509* /forum/post/20660306
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any voice sync issues with their system? I have tried the hd audio offset setting, but it jumps in 10ms increments so it goes too far. I can get it somewhat ok, but not perfect. Is there any way to reset back to original firmware? I do not remember having this problem before updating.



Got the new update last night and haven't yet noticed any sync issues. What are you watching when you notice the sync issue? Watching Cable, Blu-ray, DVD, Netflix, etc.?


Just got another update for the Premium apps. I want to know if anyone is having the same issue I have been having. I thought that the new update would fix the box size issue, but apparently not.


Ugh. Just clicked on Premium, got an update, but I am *still* having this problem:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/20584013
> 
> 
> In addition, does anybody know how to force these players to re-download the Premium updates? The size of the boxes on mine look weird - some are larger than others, etc... It wasn't like this before updating to the .299 firmware - and now that I've gone back to the .285 firmware, the boxes haven't gone back to normal. Really weird. Anyway, I'm sure it will be fixed the next time a Premium update comes, but who knows when that will be - so I wonder if there is a way to force the player to re-download the update.
> 
> 
> For anyone who cares, I will update you on this:
> 
> 
> So, after getting a picture of my friend’s LG LHB536 setup (running the latest firmware – 308.E), I now see that my Premium update was not corrupted – but rather – I was given access to an update that I should not have been given access to. I have some pictures to prove it. As you can see, my friend has the correct Premium apps, with the right sizes, and his "I-play TV" app has "BETA" written under it, as it should. Mine lacks "BETA." Also, we have different YouTube icons. And of course, I have some oversized icons (the CinemaNOW and Amazon icons are oversized too – and we have different NBA icons). Just thought I would give you guys a couple of quick pics of this.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why I got this update and nobody else that I know did, but whatever. I’m sure it will be fixed soon. Please click the "Show" button to see the pics.
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) My friend's (which is the normal Premium app update):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine (which looks like some buggy beta version):


----------



## keb33509




DeAd MiKe 187 said:


> Got the new update last night and haven't yet noticed any sync issues. What are you watching when you notice the sync issue? Watching Cable, Blu-ray, DVD, Netflix, etc.?
> 
> 
> When watching tv with audio running through arc, there is no sync issue. I can leave the hd audio sync setting on 0. When watching a blu ray I must set the audio sync to 300ms for it to be synchronized. The player works great, it is just annoying to change the settings from one input to the other. Should I contact LG about this? I think it would be more trouble to explain it to them instead of changing the setting myself.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




keb33509 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/20670739
> 
> 
> Got the new update last night and haven't yet noticed any sync issues. What are you watching when you notice the sync issue? Watching Cable, Blu-ray, DVD, Netflix, etc.?
> 
> 
> When watching tv with audio running through arc, there is no sync issue. I can leave the hd audio sync setting on 0. When watching a blu ray I must set the audio sync to 300ms for it to be synchronized. The player works great, it is just annoying to change the settings from one input to the other. Should I contact LG about this? I think it would be more trouble to explain it to them instead of changing the setting myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not having any sync issues, at all, including Blu-ray. Try initializing the device. Can you click on my "Spoiler" button above and tell me if your Premium Apps have any over-sized app buttons (from the new Premium update from a few days ago)?
Click to expand...


----------



## setxman53

Does anyone know how to turn off the angle icon whenever there is an alternate view? The popping up is really distracting. I have the 336. Thanks.


----------



## setxman53

Anyone?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *setxman53* /forum/post/20708552
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to turn off the angle icon whenever there is an alternate view? The popping up is really distracting. I have the 336. Thanks.



I've never seen that icon, ever, so I can't really help you out. Can anyone answer my question about the over-sized Premium Apps icons?


----------



## D-ODD-1

Anyone having issues with Streaming via Nero MediaHome 4 worked fine till i did the 336 update now it will always say empty ?


----------



## jamabam

Hi All- I just received and set up the LHB976 model. It's real pretty and everything. One major issue I have is that the audio seems to be coming through on both the system's speakers AND the television. I have the system connected via HDMI.


Anybody know a way to configure the system to ONLY have audio play through the system's speakers and NOT through the TV's speakers? I cannot seem to find an option for this anywhere in the menus, and I would rather not have to connect via Component or always have to put the TV on mute.


Thanks!!


----------



## lsk123

Anyone having problems turning on 336? I have it hooked up with Comcast's Scientific Atlanta 8300. It seems that it is easier to turn on 336 first then the cable box. Otherwise the 336 goes through power on sequence and then says Good Bye.


I like the ability to watch Netflix, stream videos from my home network. It's the simple things like turning on the tv and the 2 boxes that I am having a problem with. Anyone figured out yet how to program the 8300 remote to turn the 336 on?


Oh, and I did call LG customer support. They had me replace the brand new batteries that came with the unit, which helped somewhat. Now it only takes 2-3 tries to power it on.


----------



## AVSkilz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-ODD-1* /forum/post/20736463
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with Streaming via Nero MediaHome 4 worked fine till i did the 336 update now it will always say empty ?



I'm also having problems with using Nero MediaHome 4 on both my LG 536 and my LG 55LW5600 TV. Nero rarely connects to either of the devices through the DLNA. Very frustrating. Not sure if the problem is with the devices or the software.


----------



## Bitgod

New update out, added Hulu plus. Moved the radio station button to the 2nd group, sigh. I'd love to see the ability to customize the order of the buttons.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20748266
> 
> 
> New update out, added Hulu plus. Moved the radio station button to the 2nd group, sigh. I'd love to see the ability to customize the order of the buttons.



Are your Hulu Plus, Amazon, and NHL buttons a little longer than the other buttons, or is it just on my machine?


P.S. Good to see Netflix back at the #1 spot!


----------



## D-ODD-1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AVSkilz* 
I'm also having problems with using Nero MediaHome 4 on both my LG 536 and my LG 55LW5600 TV. Nero rarely connects to either of the devices through the DLNA. Very frustrating. Not sure if the problem is with the devices or the software.
I finally fixed the issue i had to uninstall it then reinstall and made sure it was set to random n not to a specific port. But now some .mkv files will give me an error "This File May not play properly" Never had an issue playing them.


----------



## rbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamabam* /forum/post/20737478
> 
> 
> Anybody know a way to configure the system to ONLY have audio play through the system's speakers and NOT through the TV's speakers? I cannot seem to find an option for this anywhere in the menus, and I would rather not have to connect via Component or always have to put the TV on mute.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



This is going to be a function of your TV. You will either need to disable the speakers in the TV's setup menu, or at the very least turn the volume all the way down.


Ok, here is my question. On the front page of the Home screen, there is an area called "My Apps" or something similar. Is there any way to move things from the Premium screen to that area? I want to have Netflix and others more easily accessible, while hiding (somewhat) the things I don't use and never will.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbird* /forum/post/20754739
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my question. On the front page of the Home screen, there is an area called "My Apps" or something similar. Is there any way to move things from the Premium screen to that area?



Nope. Now, can somebody please answer my question regarding the latest Premium Apps update:


Are your Hulu Plus, Amazon, and NHL buttons a little longer than the other buttons, or is it just on my machine?


----------



## Bitgod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Now, can somebody please answer my question regarding the latest Premium Apps update:
> 
> 
> Are your Hulu Plus, Amazon, and NHL buttons a little longer than the other buttons, or is it just on my machine?



Nope, my buttons all look the same.


I wish they'd let us add shortcuts from the premiums to the My Apps, that would work out fine too. Kind of a drag to have the v-tuner on the second page and have buttons I'll lever use on the first.


----------



## file8761

Tried the latest 7/22 software update 5 times and fails every time. Was connected with an ethernet cable directly to my router. Any ideas? Tried downloading the file from LG's support section, but couldn't get that to work either via USB. Drives me nuts not having the latest updates.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bitgod* /forum/post/20759058
> 
> 
> Nope, my buttons all look the same.



On top of a few of my App buttons being a little larger than the others, my HuluPlus app has a black background (like the Amazon one) while my friend's has a green background. Why the hell am I getting different Premium Apps updates than the rest of you guys!?


----------



## tts42572

I just bought the 536 and loving it. I've got my wireless set up and the 536 says it passes the connection test and shows I'm connected....


However, haven't been able to update it at all....Keeps failing and powering down the system.


Otherwise, it's working fine. Tempted to just forget the updates since it'll probably just create more problems....


Any suggestions?


----------



## file8761

tts42572 - My updates failed over and over and over. Tried again the other day and it worked flawlessly, and this was over wireless. I spoke with a rep using the online chat, and he said they can send you an update disk in the mail for free if all else fails.


Really like this system, although have noticed one bug. Sometimes when I turn on the system to watch my comcast stuff (HDMI 1 Input) there is no sound at all. I have to hit the Home button on the LG and then reselect the Input to fix this. Kind of annoying, but not too bad.


Other than that, the sound is fabulous for our living room. Needed something with small speakers to mount on the walls and didn't want to break the bank. Plus I got to move my WD TV Live Plus box into the other room, so now I have media streaming everywhere.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *file8761* /forum/post/20803905
> 
> 
> Really like this system, although have noticed one bug. Sometimes when I turn on the system to watch my comcast stuff (HDMI 1 Input) there is no sound at all. I have to hit the Home button on the LG and then reselect the Input to fix this. Kind of annoying, but not too bad.



I have a similar issue. My DirecTV receiver goes to HDMI in 1 on the LBH536. Then HDMI out on the LBH536 goes to HDMI 1 ARC on my 55LW5600. When I turn everything on sometimes I get no input on the TV screen, or I get audio but no video, or sometimes I get both. It is easily solved by pushing the input button on the LBH536 remote and choosing HDMI 1. The problem is I live in a home with technologically challenged family members who find this impossible to do.


----------



## tts42572

I kept trying to do the update with a wireless connection but was never able to. And also the unit froze up and I wasn't able to get it to operate correctly after that and needed to exchange it. Safe to say I haven't even set up the wireless connection on the new one because I don't want it even searching for updates and trying to install it.


I've requested a disk from support...but I'm not even sure if I'll install it for fear of creating problems again.....I really don't even need any of the internet features right now....Just want to watch DVD's and BR's and that is it.


Anyone know what features are in the updates? Is it really worth it/necessary to install?


Overall though, I really like the sound this system puts out and is perfect for the small room I have it in. Sounds great...but not impressed with the wireless features since all I had is problems when trying to use them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *file8761* /forum/post/20803905
> 
> 
> tts42572 - My updates failed over and over and over. Tried again the other day and it worked flawlessly, and this was over wireless. I spoke with a rep using the online chat, and he said they can send you an update disk in the mail for free if all else fails.
> 
> 
> Really like this system, although have noticed one bug. Sometimes when I turn on the system to watch my comcast stuff (HDMI 1 Input) there is no sound at all. I have to hit the Home button on the LG and then reselect the Input to fix this. Kind of annoying, but not too bad.
> 
> 
> Other than that, the sound is fabulous for our living room. Needed something with small speakers to mount on the walls and didn't want to break the bank. Plus I got to move my WD TV Live Plus box into the other room, so now I have media streaming everywhere.


----------



## eezeekial

Does anyone know if the LHB326 BR player can play Divx/Xvid files? I see that it says it can play DivX, but I would like confirmation. I have a ton of movies in Xvid format.


----------



## isrararrafi

what kind of connectors these set uses? are they proprietary connectors?


----------



## rbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isrararrafi* /forum/post/20843296
> 
> 
> what kind of connectors these set uses? are they proprietary connectors?



If you're talking about the speaker connections, no. They're the spring loaded ones that use regular speaker wire (not sure of the technical term), which was a major selling point for me.


Anyone else having trouble with Netflix crashing the unit lately? Bob the Builder especially seems to not be getting the job done these days.


----------



## ahess101

I bought the LHB 536 and installed it easily. It worked well for 3 days. But on the 3rd day while playing a DVD there were several loud pops and then no audio. I put in a CD and Blu -ray and there was about 2.5 seconds of audio and the it cut off. So I did the following:


1. Reset according to LG manual - 2.5 seconds then no audio

2. Adjusted DRC to all three setting - 2.5 seconds then no audio

3. Switched HDM Cable - 2.5 seconds then no audio

4. Downloaded and installed LG Firmware upgrade - 2.5 seconds then no audio

5.Reseated all speaker cables looking for a short - - 2.5 seconds then no audio

6. Called LG and went through the above 5 steps with them. - 2.5 seconds then no audio


As a hardware/software developer of sophisticated electronics I could accept an infant mortality explanation but I can just as easily accept a design flaw and since it is at my cost to ship it back I've decided to get some other manufacturer's home theater system in lieu of getting it replaced only to fail in the same way.


----------



## racerrr

Hello gang.


If this has already been asked before, please forgive me.


I have an LHB336, and I love it. The only hiccup i've had with it is when I access music stored on my "Stora" remote hard drive, the album cover thumbnails don't show up. If I move the songs to my laptop, they do show up.


I have no idea what's going on. I have used mediamonkey to tag the album cover info to each song.


Anybody have any ideas? I can live without the thumbnails, but I really don't want to.......lol.


----------



## Connestee

Had our LBH536 do a firmware update search yesterday 9/20 and it found one. Not sure what all it did, but the update was flawless. Just thought I would pass this on for those who might not know about it.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Connestee* /forum/post/20978705
> 
> 
> Had our LBH536 do a firmware update search yesterday 9/20 and it found one. Not sure what all it did, but the update was flawless. Just thought I would pass this on for those who might not know about it.



Yeah, I haven't yet noticed any differences. Perhaps it was strictly to add new decryption methods for newer movies.


----------



## hoserb

I ordered the 536 this week, it should be coming soon. This thread full of great information, I had two other questions


1) For those who use the video playback, will it see my vanilla external NAS share, or does it have to have dlna? I read a post here that it did not, but I wanted to check.


2) Is the wire permanently connected to the back to the rears, if not what kind of connector do they use? I have to make a short run through a wall, and need to know if i'll be obliged to splice.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoserb* /forum/post/21014035
> 
> 
> I ordered the 536 this week, it should be coming soon. This thread full of great information, I had two other questions
> 
> 
> 1) For those who use the video playback, will it see my vanilla external NAS share, or does it have to have dlna? I read a post here that it did not, but I wanted to check.
> 
> 
> 2) Is the wire permanently connected to the back to the rears, if not what kind of connector do they use? I have to make a short run through a wall, and need to know if i'll be obliged to splice.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I can't help with your first question, but the wires to the rears are not permanently connected. They have the clip type connectors where you push the tab and the opening for the wire opens and once the wire is in you release the tab.


----------



## Connestee

Unit works well for the most part, but when it first loads a movie I have to be careful not to mess with the volume control for the first minute or two. Maybe the processor cannot handle the amount of work required, but our unit will often stall or shut off if I try to adjust the volume during this short period. So far this is the only problem we have had, LBH536 is everything I hoped it would be.


----------



## PDSway

After a couple months, some minor complaints...


- input selection is really dumb, very hard to use a Harmony remote. needs a "home" input and have to press "next input" twice to change the first time.

- changing sound effect also clumbsy

- disc drive is noisy, even just opening/closing.

- vol "1" is low but not real low. volume control is coarse.

- fan blows out of back kinda noisy, not bad but not silent either


Streamed a movie from my share and worked well.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PDSway* /forum/post/21124244
> 
> 
> After a couple months, some minor complaints...
> 
> 
> - input selection is really dumb, very hard to use a Harmony remote. needs a "home" input and have to press "next input" twice to change the first time.
> 
> - changing sound effect also clumbsy
> 
> - disc drive is noisy, even just opening/closing.
> 
> - vol "1" is low but not real low. volume control is coarse.
> 
> 
> Streamed a movie from my share and worked well.



Same here, I have a few minor complaints but am overall pleased with our 536. We have never had a problem playing blu-rays, only occasionally when streaming Netflix will the unit have a problem loading the movie and shut off just after the movie starts.


I know some look down on HTIB units and one can probably get somewhat better sound from more expensive separate component systems, but for the money this is a good way to go if you aren't the type that wants to brag on their high dollar equipment.


----------



## setxman53

Does anyone know how to keep the camera angle icon from popping on when there is an alternate view available. I bought Star Trek on blu-ray and it gives you the option to watch with the old effects or the new ones. You make the choice at the menu and that little camera icon keeps coming up constantly. There are also instances where right before or after a chapter change the video will speed up for a second or two and sometimes the audio will cut off some words. It didn't do this on my ps3, but it does on my LHB536. Thanks!


----------



## CaseyG

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and I see you're discussing the LG LHB Blu-Ray home-theater-in-a-box systems. I was wondering if anyone could answer a question about the LHB326 before I settle on purchasing one.


In my house, we don't often watch blu-ray movies; we mostly use our home theater system just for the sound system while watching normal cable television.


I have a Philips blu-ray theater system that I plan to return because every single time you turn on the TV, turning on the sound system isn't just as simple as pressing the power button ... you have to wait for it to power up, then go into the audio source menu, then select the cable receiver as the audio input, and then switch back to the cable box to watch TV. It's a huge pain, because you have to set it up every time.


So my question is, will the LG LHB326 remember my audio source settings so that when I want to have nice audio while watching TV, I can simply turn on the Blu-Ray player and go?


Thanks!

CASEY


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaseyG* /forum/post/21180635
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and I see you're discussing the LG LHB Blu-Ray home-theater-in-a-box systems. I was wondering if anyone could answer a question about the LHB326 before I settle on purchasing one.
> 
> 
> In my house, we don't often watch blu-ray movies; we mostly use our home theater system just for the sound system while watching normal cable television.
> 
> 
> I have a Philips blu-ray theater system that I plan to return because every single time you turn on the TV, turning on the sound system isn't just as simple as pressing the power button ... you have to wait for it to power up, then go into the audio source menu, then select the cable receiver as the audio input, and then switch back to the cable box to watch TV. It's a huge pain, because you have to set it up every time.
> 
> 
> So my question is, will the LG LHB326 remember my audio source settings so that when I want to have nice audio while watching TV, I can simply turn on the Blu-Ray player and go?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> CASEY



Casey, yes our 536 remembers what source we were using the last time before we turned it off. Occasionally when switching channels a lot, like when following two or more football games, the unit will not output and we have to push the home button on the remote and choose input and then select HDMI1, which is the input our satellite receiver is plugged into. It doesn't happen much, though.


----------



## Connestee

New firmware out today 11/16 for 536 for those who want to update.


----------



## rbird

Any sort of release notes? Things have been pretty stable since the last update (no Netflix crashes). Wondering if I want to mess with an update right now.


----------



## Deke2011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Connestee* /forum/post/21203954
> 
> 
> Casey, yes our 536 remembers what source we were using the last time before we turned it off. Occasionally when switching channels a lot, like when following two or more football games, the unit will not output and we have to push the home button on the remote and choose input and then select HDMI1, which is the input our satellite receiver is plugged into. It doesn't happen much, though.



There is a quicker way then pressing the Home button, just go straight to the input by pushing the input button.


I have yet to update my 536, as I currently do not have it hooked up to the internet, soon though just waiting on my new wall unit.


I would like to see a fix for; I have a LG TV as well and I use the simplink function, it works great providing I don't leave a disk in the player.


How it works is; whatever I'm watching on the TV and I want to send the audio to the 536, I just press simplink button and choose HT instead of TV Speakers, it then turns on my 536 if it's off and changes the input to ARC if it's not currently on it. (I use the HDMI1 on my TV as it has ARC capability)


Works good, but it's not 5.1, it's only stereo, wish they (LG) would fix that too.


Deke


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deke2011* /forum/post/21246583
> 
> 
> There is a quicker way then pressing the Home button, just go straight to the input by pushing the input button.
> 
> 
> I have yet to update my 536, as I currently do not have it hooked up to the internet, soon though just waiting on my new wall unit.
> 
> 
> I would like to see a fix for; I have a LG TV as well and I use the simplink function, it works great providing I don't leave a disk in the player.
> 
> 
> How it works is; whatever I'm watching on the TV and I want to send the audio to the 536, I just press simplink button and choose HT instead of TV Speakers, it then turns on my 536 if it's off and changes the input to ARC if it's not currently on it. (I use the HDMI1 on my TV as it has ARC capability)
> 
> 
> Works good, but it's not 5.1, it's only stereo, wish they (LG) would fix that too.
> 
> 
> Deke



Same here on the TV, we have the 55LW5600 and it will not pass through 5.1 audio. It's not a problem since we run HDMI from our satellite receiver direct to the 536, but for those with older equipment or those who have to run audio through the TV it blows that many LG TV's will not pass through 5.1 audio. They do need to fix that.


----------



## Connestee

Out of no where our 536 is not outputting the NFL channel received via DirecTV (channel 212) in 5.1 audio. Its stereo of some kind, and our other sound system-TV setup that is connected to the same source still outputs the channel in 5.1. I have no idea what happened and it's the only channel I have found at this point that is doing this. Go figure??????????


----------



## Deke2011




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Connestee* /forum/post/21257289
> 
> 
> Out of no where our 536 is not outputting the NFL channel received via DirecTV (channel 212) in 5.1 audio. Its stereo of some kind, and our other sound system-TV setup that is connected to the same source still outputs the channel in 5.1. I have no idea what happened and it's the only channel I have found at this point that is doing this. Go figure??????????



Yes, funny thing I noticed that as well, when watching Directv through the 536 it's not 5.1, it says PCM2/0.0, I'm guessing that is just stereo. Is it all the channels or not?


I get 5.1 via a BD or mkv files via a harddrive on usb port.


Deke


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deke2011* /forum/post/21259045
> 
> 
> Yes, funny thing I noticed that as well, when watching Directv through the 536 it's not 5.1, it says PCM2/0.0, I'm guessing that is just stereo. Is it all the channels or not?
> 
> 
> I get 5.1 via a BD or mkv files via a harddrive on usb port.
> 
> 
> Deke



NFL channel is the only channel so far. I scanned a lot of other channels to see if I could find another that was doing the same and came up empty.


OK, I have to edit this post. Just after I posted the NFL channel was the only channel that I was having a problem with I turned on our 536 which is connected to a LG 55LW5600 TV and found the same problem not only with the NFL channel, but with several channels in the 500-560 range on DirecTV. These are the HBO, Startz, TMC, Cinemax movie channels for those who are interested. I'm going to call LG and see what is going on here.


Edit again after talking to LG support, they tried, but were unable to help. I may try switching out DirecTV receivers to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Connestee

When I first start the disk in our 536 there is nothing coming from the center speaker. All I have to do to correct it is to push the sound effects button on the remote and bump it to a different setting. I usually have it on natural plus, but it doesn't matter what it is set to, it happens every time.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Connestee* /forum/post/21294009
> 
> 
> When I first start the disk in our 536 there is nothing coming from the center speaker. All I have to do to correct it is to push the sound effects button on the remote and bump it to a different setting. I usually have it on natural plus, but it doesn't matter what it is set to, it happens every time.



Happens to me OFTEN with Blu-rays.


----------



## phillyeagles2008

Hello and Good day fellow LG owners I just wanted to share a little good news atleast I think its good news... I don't know if any of you are familiar with Samsungs new touch screen remote for the 8000 and 9000 series, but they charge a hefty amount for it, but LG offers 2 remote apps that I think are just genius... One is for Blu-ray players that I tested and it worked on my LHB976 and could quite possibly work on the 536 and 336 and one app for their HDTV's which I've tested on my 55LW5600 and it works flawlessly... There's only 2 things you need a Android Smartphone and a Wireless connection, aside from powering on the HTIB or TV you would never need the remotes that came with the HTIB or TV not even the wii like remote which gets emulated by a mouse like tracking on your touchscreen Android...


----------



## Kravmanaut

I have the 535, and am thinking about upgrading. Almost all of my gripes have been addressed (double click remote, audio quality, youtube quality settings, hulu+, amazon vod), but I wanted to ask about one last thing:


Sometimes its easier for me to watch Netflix from my Xbox. However, my Xbox is plugged into the 535, not the TV directly, and due to some digital protection of some kind, it says it can't make a secure link.


One solution could be to plug the Xbox into the TV (LG Infinia 47 something or other) and then run audio to the 535. I would like to avoid this because it would require switching inputs around every time I play, which is added hassle to an already input switching heavy system).


Does anyone know if the 536 addresses this problem? Or is there something can change with my current setup to fix it?


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kravmanaut* /forum/post/21309560
> 
> 
> I have the 535, and am thinking about upgrading. Almost all of my gripes have been addressed (double click remote, audio quality, youtube quality settings, hulu+, amazon vod), but I wanted to ask about one last thing:
> 
> 
> Sometimes its easier for me to watch Netflix from my Xbox. However, my Xbox is plugged into the 535, not the TV directly, and due to some digital protection of some kind, it says it can't make a secure link.
> 
> 
> One solution could be to plug the Xbox into the TV (LG Infinia 47 something or other) and then run audio to the 535. I would like to avoid this because it would require switching inputs around every time I play, which is added hassle to an already input switching heavy system).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 536 addresses this problem? Or is there something can change with my current setup to fix it?



I don't have an Xbox, but I believe your problem may be HDCP related after doing a google search. Here is some interesting info:

http://formatwarcentral.com/2008/10/...lix-streaming/


----------



## Deke2011

What's a good speaker stand for the rear speakers of the LHB536?


Thanks

Deke


----------



## osogovo

I bought this http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...1&format=4.Iam happy with them


----------



## Lrncephil80

Hello all,


Has anyone in this post bought the LG LHB326 version? I just bought it at Walmart for $228. I bought it b/c of the price and b/c it mentions ipod connection. I planned to buy my ipod soon but I don't see where the ipod would connect. Is via the usb port or that headphone jack?


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lrncephil80* /forum/post/21374432
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this post bought the LG LHB326 version? I just bought it at Walmart for $228. I bought it b/c of the price and b/c it mentions ipod connection. I planned to buy my ipod soon but I don't see where the ipod would connect. Is via the usb port or that headphone jack?



The attachable iPod dock should be in the box.


----------



## Lrncephil80

are you saying this from personal experience or assumption? There wasn't an ipod dock in my box


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lrncephil80* /forum/post/21407842
> 
> 
> are you saying this from personal experience or assumption? There wasn't an ipod dock in my box



I have the 536 and it came with an iPod dock. I made the assumption that yours would come with one also if it said something about an iPod connection.


----------



## choster

hi, i have my l have the LG hb536 hooked to my xbox 360 via optical but it dosent give me a 5.1 sound, what could it be?


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi, i have my l have the LG hb536 hooked to my xbox 360 via optical but it dosent give me a 5.1 sound, what could it be?



Did you set the audio correctly in the xbox settings?


----------



## Connestee

Did a manual check for firmware update on 12/30 and found one, but I don't know what it did.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Connestee* /forum/post/21421714
> 
> 
> Did a manual check for firmware update on 12/30 and found one, but I don't know what it did.



It's for the new Netflix update. Netflix is now much less buggy (can't find any bugs now, in fact), loads faster, and supports 5.1 surround sound on all titles that have it, as well as English subtitles on almost all videos. What a nice surprise. I wasn't expecting this model to get the new Netflix update. Very cool!


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/21423100
> 
> 
> It's for the new Netflix update. Netflix is now much less buggy (can't find any bugs now, in fact), loads faster, and supports 5.1 surround sound on all titles that have it, as well as English subtitles on almost all videos. What a nice surprise. I wasn't expecting this model to get the new Netflix update. Very cool!



Streaming Netflix has always been the most troublesome feature of our LHB536 in regard to the player freezing up, especially if we try to adjust the volume shortly after starting a show. We stream Amazon a lot, too, and it doesn't happen nearly as often.


This is good news and thanks for explaining what the update did.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Connestee* /forum/post/21425450
> 
> 
> This is good news and thanks for explaining what the update did.



No problem! I was always having tons of Netflix problems, such as videos taking forever to load, not being able to resume a video after fast-forwarding, the player rebooting after trying to load a video, etc. I'm very happy to say that I haven't come across anything like that since updating (and I've watched about 6-7 different videos since and have done various things to try to cause the program to bug out).


----------



## Avonbeauty

I'm extremely frustrated. Had the 536 about three weeks now, it refuses to update, even via USB. Maybe I'm doing something wrong here or in the wrong order. Could someone please give me a step by step on how to get this thing updated once and for all???

Another issue, it seems to keep dropping the wifi connection every time I turn around and I have to re-enter everything all over again. What's the deal with that?



Edit: Ok, after changing the order in which I was trying to get the update to take via USB, it finally took...thank goodness!

But, does anyone have any insight into what's going on with the wifi connection dropping.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avonbeauty* /forum/post/21427743
> 
> 
> But, does anyone have any insight into what's going on with the wifi connection dropping.



That's definitely an unusual issue. Doing the following usually clears up weird issues:


Go into Settings, and Initialize. Then shut down the player. Unplug it, plug it back in, and turn it on. Put your WiFi information back in. Reboot and let me know if it stays.


----------



## Rush-Fan

Hello all,


I am considering buying the LHB336 and want to know how the setup is going to work before I buy it.


I have an LG 50" plasma and Dish network receiver. We also have a wii and an xbox360. Currently, we have no home theater and just use the tv speakers for everything.


What is the simplest way to set up the LHB336 with this setup and have surround 5.1 for all the systems?


Obviously, I have an HDMI cable going from the Dish receiver to the TV right now. If I set up the LHB336 going into HDMI2 on my tv, will I get 5.1 audio while watching TV on the Dish receiver, ie. will the audio go back to the LHB336 via the HDMI cable? Or do I need to do something else?


I'd really prefer to not have to switch the input on both the TV AND the 336 everytime I want to switch between xbox/Dish/blueray etc. I want the surround speakers to be the default speakers no matter what device I am using, instead of the tv speakers.


I hope my questions make sense. Thanks in advance for helping out a newbie!


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rush-Fan* /forum/post/21431082
> 
> 
> If I set up the LHB336 going into HDMI2 on my tv, will I get 5.1 audio while watching TV on the Dish receiver, ie. will the audio go back to the LHB336 via the HDMI cable? Or do I need to do something else?



The 336 only has one HDMI input, I believe. The 536 (which I have) has two HDMI inputs. With that, you can have the Dish connect to HDMI1 on your 536, and the Xbox 360 (or the Wii - not sure if Wii uses HDMI) connect to HDMI2, and have the Wii (or the Xbox 360) connect to the 536 using Toslink Optical Audio.


All of your devices will use the 536's speakers.


----------



## rbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phillyeagles2008* /forum/post/21303732
> 
> 
> Hello and Good day fellow LG owners I just wanted to share a little good news atleast I think its good news... I don't know if any of you are familiar with Samsungs new touch screen remote for the 8000 and 9000 series, but they charge a hefty amount for it, but LG offers 2 remote apps that I think are just genius... One is for Blu-ray players that I tested and it worked on my LHB976 and could quite possibly work on the 536 and 336 and one app for their HDTV's which I've tested on my 55LW5600 and it works flawlessly... There's only 2 things you need a Android Smartphone and a Wireless connection, aside from powering on the HTIB or TV you would never need the remotes that came with the HTIB or TV not even the wii like remote which gets emulated by a mouse like tracking on your touchscreen Android...



There's an iPhone/iPad app as well. Haven't used it much, but it exists.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avonbeauty* /forum/post/21427743
> 
> 
> I'm extremely frustrated. Had the 536 about three weeks now, it refuses to update, even via USB. Maybe I'm doing something wrong here or in the wrong order. Could someone please give me a step by step on how to get this thing updated once and for all???
> 
> Another issue, it seems to keep dropping the wifi connection every time I turn around and I have to re-enter everything all over again. What's the deal with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok, after changing the order in which I was trying to get the update to take via USB, it finally took...thank goodness!
> 
> But, does anyone have any insight into what's going on with the wifi connection dropping.



I have a lot of trouble updating too. Been a problem ever since I got my 336 (nearly a year now). I was completely unsuccessful in getting it to update via USB. Can't imagine it's the wifi causing the issue, since I have no problems with Netflix or other apps. Any other suggestions?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/21435086
> 
> 
> The 336 only has one HDMI input, I believe. The 536 (which I have) has two HDMI inputs. With that, you can have the Dish connect to HDMI1 on your 536, and the Xbox 360 (or the Wii - not sure if Wii uses HDMI) connect to HDMI2, and have the Wii (or the Xbox 360) connect to the 536 using Toslink Optical Audio.
> 
> 
> All of your devices will use the 536's speakers.



I don't believe the Wii has a digital audio output of any kind. At least I never noticed one. That's ok though, since the 536 has an analog input as well.


You are correct that the 336 only has one HDMI input.


----------



## choster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21411687
> 
> 
> Did you set the audio correctly in the xbox settings?



sorry my mistake, i find out that the game that i was playing (dance central 2) not always give sound to the rear speakers, only it certain moments. thanks =)


----------



## Avonbeauty

The new Netflix update isnt cooperating and I can't use the app at all. There's not an available download on the LG site so that I can even try doing it via USB. The update that I downloaded the other day via usb, which I thought was the Netflix update, turned out to be the new driver update. Oddly it seemed to fix the Netflix problem for a couple of days. Now I'm back to not being able to use Netflix. Very frustrating.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avonbeauty* /forum/post/21441816
> 
> 
> The new Netflix update isnt cooperating and I can't use the app at all. There's not an available download on the LG site so that I can even try doing it via USB. The update that I downloaded the other day via usb, which I thought was the Netflix update, turned out to be the new driver update. Oddly it seemed to fix the Netflix problem for a couple of days. Now I'm back to not being able to use Netflix. Very frustrating.



Did you do this?:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/21428316
> 
> 
> That's definitely an unusual issue. Doing the following usually clears up weird issues:
> 
> 
> Go into Settings, and Initialize. Then shut down the player. Unplug it, plug it back in, and turn it on. Put your WiFi information back in. Reboot and let me know if it stays.


----------



## Avonbeauty

Yes, did everything step by step as you suggested. I really thought the app was updating and going to actually work this time, as it seemed to be updating for almost 5+ minutes, unfortunately it just said 'update failed' again.


----------



## choster

hi, is there a way to my lg 536 reproduce a dts hd master or dolby true audio signal from my pc? i just donwloaded a blue ray movie on my pc and i know that only power dvd ultra and arcsoft TMT but i need an audio card or something ? i have an nvidia 550 ti if that helps, thanks =)


----------



## rbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avonbeauty* /forum/post/21442875
> 
> 
> Yes, did everything step by step as you suggested. I really thought the app was updating and going to actually work this time, as it seemed to be updating for almost 5+ minutes, unfortunately it just said 'update failed' again.



Try the website again...I was able to finally get the updated software from the website and successfully update via usb this weekend.


----------



## hitras

Does anyone have a good sounding user eq settings they would like to share?


----------



## spcmnspiff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deke2011* /forum/post/21246583
> 
> 
> There is a quicker way then pressing the Home button, just go straight to the input by pushing the input button.
> 
> 
> I have yet to update my 536, as I currently do not have it hooked up to the internet, soon though just waiting on my new wall unit.
> 
> 
> I would like to see a fix for; I have a LG TV as well and I use the simplink function, it works great providing I don't leave a disk in the player.
> 
> 
> How it works is; whatever I'm watching on the TV and I want to send the audio to the 536, I just press simplink button and choose HT instead of TV Speakers, it then turns on my 536 if it's off and changes the input to ARC if it's not currently on it. (I use the HDMI1 on my TV as it has ARC capability)
> 
> 
> Works good, but it's not 5.1, it's only stereo, wish they (LG) would fix that too.
> 
> 
> Deke



So, if I'm using HDMI passthrough through the LG TV, it won't support 5.1 audio by default? That's lame.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spcmnspiff* /forum/post/21620493
> 
> 
> So, if I'm using HDMI passthrough through the LG TV, it won't support 5.1 audio by default? That's lame.



Right, you have to buy the right remote control to access the service menu to get the TV to pass through 5.1 audio, and even then it is not the highest quality 5.1. I've forgotten the exact nomenclature used to designate the different levels of quality, but it should still sound pretty good, much better than stereo for sure.


----------



## ryan2801

I have the LG BDH9000. Does anyone know why LG are no longer using Pro Logic on their newer models? Natural Plus sounds awful.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryan2801* /forum/post/21633136
> 
> 
> I have the LG BDH9000. Does anyone know why LG are no longer using Pro Logic on their newer models? Natural Plus sounds awful.



Try another setting if you don't like Natural Plus. I usually keep mine set on bypass or NP, but occasionally use the enhanced speaker mode if I have trouble understanding words being spoken.


----------



## ryan2801

Tried them all using a stereo source. Bass option isn't bad but I have to tweak the speakers every time I use it which is a nuisance.


Pro Logic II on my older LG home cinema dished out cracking surround sound. I just can't understand why LG have dropped Pro Logic when so much audio is still encoded in PCM.


----------



## maloo69

Does anyone know where to find a replacment drive for the LHB976. Mine will not read blu-ray's anymore and LG keeps giving me the run around.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryan2801* /forum/post/21633232
> 
> 
> Tried them all using a stereo source. Bass option isn't bad but I have to tweak the speakers every time I use it which is a nuisance.
> 
> 
> Pro Logic II on my older LG home cinema dished out cracking surround sound. I just can't understand why LG have dropped Pro Logic when so much audio is still encoded in PCM.



Just guessing, but Pro Logic/Pro Logic II is seen by many to be old technology and LG will try to save every buck they can when they manufacture these units. I have a super Pro Logic audio/video system I bought in the early 1990's when Pro Logic came out that is mostly useless these days. It had maybe five or so years at the top before Pro Logic II came out and technology has raced forward since then making many, many fine audio systems obsolete. I've now decided that 5.1 is the standard that is "good enough" for me, anything beyond may sound some better but there is a declining bang for your buck. Sorry I can't help more, I can understand your frustration.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryan2801* /forum/post/21633232
> 
> 
> Tried them all using a stereo source. Bass option isn't bad but I have to tweak the speakers every time I use it which is a nuisance.
> 
> 
> Pro Logic II on my older LG home cinema dished out cracking surround sound. I just can't understand why LG have dropped Pro Logic when so much audio is still encoded in PCM.



I love Pro Logic II, too. My former LG unit had it, and it was awesome. My bedroom home theater system (which is about 6 or 7 years old) has it, and it helps sooooo much with stereo audio. It really sucks that they left it out of this unit. Natural Plus isn't terrible, but Pro Logic II was the way to go with stereo audio.


----------



## designit

So the 536 is discontinued on LG... And stores appear to be closing them out?... What's up...


Is the 336 the only (best) option left @ under 500.00


----------



## phillyeagles2008

Hi, Maloo69 I know of 1 option You can try its the Sears parts department... Respond here in the forum if you cant find it and I'll try to get the website again for you...


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *designit* /forum/post/21663888
> 
> 
> So the 536 is discontinued on LG... And stores appear to be closing them out?... What's up...
> 
> 
> Is the 336 the only (best) option left @ under 500.00



The 2012 models should be out by next month. Just hold off for a little while.


Also, it is weird that the 536 is discontinued now, while the other 2011 models are still selling (on LG's site and on Amazon). What gives???


----------



## Connestee

I manually checked for an update on Monday 2/27 and the unit found a driver update. It took maybe 30 seconds to complete the process, not like other updates that took several minutes.


----------



## Connestee

Update is available on 3/19, no idea what it addresses or does. I had to manually check in order to get it.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

This update fixes the YouTube interface.


It also bricked my system. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/21804493
> 
> 
> This update fixes the YouTube interface.
> 
> 
> It also bricked my system. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!



I haven't yet used the YouTube application, but maybe I'll try it out when I have some free time. One of my favorite columnists is only available via the internet and it would be neat to see him on an HDTV rather than a 17" computer monitor.


Sorry to read about your problem, the update went smoothly for me so I guess I should feel grateful that I didn't encounter the issue you did. My player does have some occasional odd quirks like the volume suddenly decreasing for a while and then increasing back to where it was after some time. Also, I usually I have to push the HOME button twice to get my unit to respond.


OK, I have to edit my post. After posting I had experienced no problems after the update I tried to stream an HD 5.1 audio program from Netflix and experienced many audio dropouts and shaky movements in the picture as the documentary progressed. I had streamed this same program before and experienced no problems. I plan on contacting LG to see what the problem is and will post anything of value they tell me.


----------



## totoro67




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187* /forum/post/21804493
> 
> 
> This update fixes the YouTube interface.
> 
> 
> It also bricked my system. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!



Hello i have make the update too, but now i block at the "BOOT" ! What is possible to make, for fix this ? THX


----------



## Connestee

As of the morning of 3/21, I contacted LG about the problems we are having and they said that they are aware of them and their engineers are working to correct. They said another firmware update will hopefully be available later today or tomorrow morning to fix.


----------



## totoro67

Thank you Connestee, but I hope I can do an update, because I can not access the menu, my home theater block at startup... :/


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *totoro67* /forum/post/21807815
> 
> 
> Thank you Connestee, but I hope I can do an update, because I can not access the menu, my home theater block at startup... :/



Have you tried doing an update via USB? I don't know what else would solve the problem except contacting LG and hoping they care enough to help.


----------



## Connestee

After ten days and no firmware update to fix the streaming problems (I can't stream HD programs from Netflix without the audio dropping out and the picture freezing) I talked to an LG service rep who talked me through several procedures. Nothing we did corrected the problem so hopefully it will be bumped up to high priority and LG software engineers will come up with an update that can solve the problem.


The service rep was very friendly and spent a lot of time working with me so I have to give LG some credit even thought the problem persists.


----------



## basskitten

Hi everyone!


i can't seem to find anyone else talking about this issue....


When i play videos from a CIFs location and the source is AAC 6 Channel, the device only shows that its AAC 2 Channel. and on top of that it sends a rumbling noise to the subwoofer. which makes it is impossible to watch/listen to a movie.


i've tried changing every setting possible on the unit, changing the "sound effect" to other settings does not help at all. (i've read that somewhere)


further investigation i have found if i use ffmpeg to transcode the AAC 6 channel to AC3 5.1 and leave the video alone it will fix the issue.


i'm noticing this trend within the encoding community and its getting rather annoying to re-transcode the audio on all of the videos. is there something i am missing? does LG know about this issue? I'm just curious why i can't seem to find anything else with it.


ANY help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *basskitten* /forum/post/21882587
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> i can't seem to find anyone else talking about this issue....
> 
> 
> When i play videos from a CIFs location and the source is AAC 6 Channel, the device only shows that its AAC 2 Channel. and on top of that it sends a rumbling noise to the subwoofer. which makes it is impossible to watch/listen to a movie.
> 
> 
> i've tried changing every setting possible on the unit, changing the "sound effect" to other settings does not help at all. (i've read that somewhere)
> 
> 
> further investigation i have found if i use ffmpeg to transcode the AAC 6 channel to AC3 5.1 and leave the video alone it will fix the issue.
> 
> 
> i'm noticing this trend within the encoding community and its getting rather annoying to re-transcode the audio on all of the videos. is there something i am missing? does LG know about this issue? I'm just curious why i can't seem to find anything else with it.
> 
> 
> ANY help is greatly appreciated.



I had the SAME problem, but with AAC 5.1 - switching Sound Effects (and then switching back) solved it. They've known about the issue since I reported it back in March 2011. It's been over a year, so I'm sure it won't be fixed. They said something about AAC being a difficult codec or whatever (even though my olddd DVD player/receiver handle it fine, as does the Xbox 360). Luckily, I didn't have many videos with AAC. I obtained videos with DTS over AAC, so that I could just get rid of them.


----------



## srojr

Newbie to the forumn here.


I've got a 336. TOnight the center channel just stopped working while watching TV via the Optical inuput. Tried a DVD, Blu-ray, more TV (via cable box) and no center. Wire connections are in place. Tried changing the Sound Effect, reinitialized, the whole nine yards. Still no center channel.


I've got the sucker unpluged and will let it sit so overnight and try again in the AM. Until then, anyone got anything on this? Thanks in advance.


Steve


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srojr* /forum/post/21936320
> 
> 
> Newbie to the forumn here.
> 
> 
> I've got a 336. TOnight the center channel just stopped working while watching TV via the Optical inuput. Tried a DVD, Blu-ray, more TV (via cable box) and no center. Wire connections are in place. Tried changing the Sound Effect, reinitialized, the whole nine yards. Still no center channel.
> 
> 
> I've got the sucker unpluged and will let it sit so overnight and try again in the AM. Until then, anyone got anything on this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Steve



Try changing the wire that goes to the center speaker. It probably won't change anything, but you might as well go ahead and do it now because I have a feeling you will have to call LG service on this problem.


I called LG service a few weeks ago regarding the problem one of their updates caused. Isabel was the name of the service rep and she was very nice, spent a lot of time trying to fix my problem.


----------



## srojr

Hey Connestee... thanks for the reply!


I unplugged the center speaker from the back of the unit, plugged in one of the surround speakers to the center speaker clips in the back, and got sound. So it does not appear to be the channel but the speaker or the wire.


So, what do you think..... do I need some wire or a new speaker? The unit is in a cabinet and the wires are all hidden so unhooking a whole wire to test the center speaker would be a ton of work that I would like to avoid if possible. Best Buy is close so the trip is easy; I'll buy a separate center speaker if I need it but some speaker wire will be cheaper.


----------



## srojr

I sucked it up and rehooked up a wire; it's the center speaker. Heading out to see what BB has to replace it.


----------



## Connestee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srojr* /forum/post/21937175
> 
> 
> I sucked it up and rehooked up a wire; it's the center speaker. Heading out to see what BB has to replace it.



Good luck!


----------



## pcartwright81

Does anyone know when Cinavia started being built into the firmware? Also is there a firmware files archive for older firmwares?


----------



## pnkiller78

Hi. I'm new to the forums. I bough the 336 unit back in december.

I've played with it for a while, I mostly use it to watch movies stored in DNLA Server, the unit is connected to the network via a HP ProCurve 1800 10/100/1000 mbps switch.

Most of my movies are stored in mkv format, with almost everything (in the sound format section) stored in DTS 5.1 format, some in Dolby Digital 5.1 format, a few in both DTS-ES 6.1 (Discrete and Matrix variations). Recently I noticed something, this unit can't reproduce DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD properly, if I play a movie with audio track in this format the sound is garbled and muffled. I tried changing the Sound Effect while watching the movie, also I tried reproduce it using ByPass and nothing, sound is always screwed up.

Has anyone experimented the same problem, or does this unit doesn't support this audio format?


I will appreciate your feedback.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

As far as I know, Cinavia is not a part of the firmware. I have all of the firmware that have ever been posted to LG's website, and none of them contain Cinavia. There had been firmware that contained Cinavia on the 2010 model, but that only lasted a week or so and then they took it off because it was messing up legitimate Blu-ray playback.


----------



## kmarker

I'm trying to stream a HD movie on a LG LHB976 Blue-ray Home Theatre combo unit using the Amazon app that's on it. The picture streams as HD, but I'm getting audio in stereo instead of 5.1. The unit is connected via Cat 5e directly to my router. A speed test on my connection shows I'm running at 22 Mbps. I get 5.1 on other inputs into the box. I have the latest firmware for the box. I can't find any option under settings to change the audio.


I contacted Amazon and they verified that the movie I purchased should have 5.1 audio. They also stated my connection was fast enough to support HD and 5.1 streaming. They did not have anything that shows any kind of limitations for that particular box.


I contacted LG and they were pretty much useless. They suggested changing the "Sound Effects" to "NATURAL PLUS", but all that does is have the same audio that's coming out of the front speakers, come out the rear speakers.


Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this problem? Has anyone else seen this problem? Could it be a limitation of the LAN port on the unit? Could the box be defective?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmarker*  /t/1311426/official-lg-lhb326-336-536-976-owners-thread/210#post_22222706
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stream a HD movie on a LG LHB976 Blue-ray Home Theatre combo unit using the Amazon app that's on it. The picture streams as HD, but I'm getting audio in stereo instead of 5.1. The unit is connected via Cat 5e directly to my router. A speed test on my connection shows I'm running at 22 Mbps. I get 5.1 on other inputs into the box. I have the latest firmware for the box. I can't find any option under settings to change the audio.
> 
> I contacted Amazon and they verified that the movie I purchased should have 5.1 audio. They also stated my connection was fast enough to support HD and 5.1 streaming. They did not have anything that shows any kind of limitations for that particular box.
> 
> I contacted LG and they were pretty much useless. They suggested changing the "Sound Effects" to "NATURAL PLUS", but all that does is have the same audio that's coming out of the front speakers, come out the rear speakers.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this problem? Has anyone else seen this problem? Could it be a limitation of the LAN port on the unit? Could the box be defective?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


What movie was it? I use the Amazon app. I'll give it a shot, as long as it's included in the free Prime movies.


----------



## kmarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeAd MiKe 187*  /t/1311426/official-lg-lhb326-336-536-976-owners-thread/200_100#post_22230498
> 
> 
> What movie was it? I use the Amazon app. I'll give it a shot, as long as it's included in the free Prime movies.



The free Prime movie I tried was "Shooter", thought I wasn't sure whether it should have been in 5.1 or not. It showed as HD in the Amazon app on the LG, but on the Amazon website it shows as widescreen stereo. When I streamed it, the HD indicator next to the connection status was on. The other movie I tried was not a free Prime. It was the HD version of Inception.


----------



## fdavidgespino

hi im new in ths page but really need your help!



I have the LHB536 and everything worked perfectly until one day I stop reading the usb flash and hard drive usb.

Maybe it was one of the automatic updates of firmware.

I've tried multiple USB flash drives and multiple hard drives and not even recognize it as connected.


I formatted in fat16/fat32/NTSF but still does not recognize , I reset to factory settings but still not working, someone has had this problem? how I can fix it?



thx


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmarker*  /t/1311426/official-lg-lhb326-336-536-976-owners-thread/210#post_22236653
> 
> 
> The free Prime movie I tried was "Shooter", thought I wasn't sure whether it should have been in 5.1 or not. It showed as HD in the Amazon app on the LG, but on the Amazon website it shows as widescreen stereo. When I streamed it, the HD indicator next to the connection status was on. The other movie I tried was not a free Prime. It was the HD version of Inception.


I remember hearing that this Amazon app doesn't support 5.1 sound.


----------



## Bitgod

I'm just happy to have the Amazon app at all, considering the 2012 TVs and BD players don't, which is annoying. Just got a free player cuz I'm getting a LG TV, I was hoping to hook that up for my mom. Looks like I'll just sell it and get a Panny player that has Amazon VOD.


Other than that, I'm still happy with my 536 at this point, working fine.


----------



## opticalc

I have a LG TV with my 536; I use simplink and the ARC function as everything (536, DirecTV, xbox)connects to the TV. Problem is 75% of the time when my TV is turned on, when simplink automatically goes and turns on the 536 (which is a good thing) BUT the 536 comes up in OPTICAL and not ARC. (I dont even have a cable plugged into the optical port). Sometimes it briefly comes up ARC and I hear directv audio, but then for some reason the 536 switches to OPTICAL.


As usual, its a non-tech-savy family that cannot roll with this issue. Is it resolvable?


----------



## OMsweetOm

I've been using the LHB536 for over 1.5 years now (using HDMI) with occasional "No Signal" (video) shown on my LG 55LW6500. Mind you, sound could be heard through the HT speakers despite the lack of video to the TV. It was a dismiss-able inconvenience since powering off/on the TV or HT would result in a connection.

The same problem occurred last night but now no matter what, I cannot obtain a video signal - I can't even get the Home screen to show up on my TV. All signs point to a HDMI video processing problem in the HT. I'd like to see if anyone else has experienced this and resolved it on their own.


Troubleshooting steps:

I have verified that my HDMI cable to the TV is good (tested direct feed from Cable box to TV with success).

Sound is passed through both HDMI1 and HDMI2 into the 536 (output through speakers), but like the LHB536 Home screen (where I could try factory reset if I could see it), there is no video sent to the TV through HDMI Output.

Component and Composite video outputs work fine; I can see the 536 Home Screen (after which I tried Factory Reset to no avail).

I've reset the 536 with repeated 5 second power button holds.

I've reset the 536 with repeated power plug removal.

I've talked to LG support who only verified that it's likely an internal problem that needs to be fixed.


Since I'm out of warranty, best case scenario is a supervisor (I'll call tomorrow) waives shipping and parts cost if I provide my receipt and then only pay the labor (est $69). If I am granted that courtesy, perhaps I'll only deal with TV speakers for a while to repair the 536... but before I submit to the repair I wanted to see if there is a simpler more cost effective approach.


Thanks in advance.


Jon


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

I had an LG 42LH40 TV and had no sync issues at all, and then I got the new LG 55LN5700, and have sync issues (I have to set the player to 150ms so that it syncs up). No sync issues with ARC from the TV, but plenty of sync issues from audio coming from the HTS (such as Blu-rays, DivX movies, cable).


I guess it's the fault of the TV, since it didn't happen to my last LG TV?


----------



## Brad-hd

Hello Everyone,


I have the Lg LHB536,


About a month ago I turned it on and pressed the arrow key on the remote to make a selection. As soon as I pressed the arrow key the screen went black.

The unit then shut off and tried to reboot. The problem is since then it does not work at all.


I have tried unplugging the unit, waiting a few minutes and plugging it back in to reboot it....All that happens is it will say "Boot" on the display for as long as I leave it plugged in.....If I press power it just says "Please Wait" and says that for as long as I leave it on.


Contacted LG and they want $70 + parts + shipping to them.


Anyone else have this problem????


I don't want to spend $100 on something that I can't depend on....


----------



## Bitgod

Nothing quite that bad. I had some weirdness a few months ago, it froze up I think, had to unplug it to reset it, then it was ok.


----------



## Brad-hd

Well,


After a lot of contact back and forth with LG this is my story.


First, I have had the LHB536 for 2 years now. It was purchased brand new in Nov 2011.

In September of 2013 I turned it on, pressed an arrow key on the remote to make a selection.

The unit quickly showed a black screen and turned itself off.


Since then it does nothing, all it says it "Boot" or "Please Wait" on the LCD screen. I tried everything and finally contacted LG.

They told me to take it to a nearby approved service center. The service center charged me $40, then told me it had to be fixed at LG.


So, I spent 20$ on shipping and 70$ for LG to take a look at it.


Today I received an email from LG, stating that the "Option Code Assembly" had to be replaced, and parts were $290!


So, I told them to just ship it back to me.


All in all I wasted $130 to get nothing more than a quote for an additional $290 cost to fix the unit!


IF YOU OWN ONE OF THESE SYSTEMS BEWARE IS ALL I CAN SAY!.



Now, I am trying to find a good blu ray home theater which will last a few years.


I keep reading reviews on amazon and find that nearly every brand seems to have problems.


Anyone out there had a good blu ray home theater system that has lasted more than 3 years without problems?


I am almost tempted to not even use a home theater system for a few years until all the electronics companies start making reliable products again.


Seems to me all the companies out there today are all about the bottom line. They purposely make products cheap so they will only last a few years just so they can increase their sales.


RANT COMPLETE!


----------



## daxiaotongs


The iPod connection appears to have been moved to an external unit (hopefully included - the manual on their website says so) rather than a fold-out dock like the previous model. Was there a reliability issue or something? It's less than ideal for me.


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad-hd*  /t/1311426/official-lg-lhb326-336-536-976-owners-thread/210#post_23976296
> 
> 
> Anyone out there had a good blu ray home theater system that has lasted more than 3 years without problems?!


I've had the LG LHB536 for 3+ years - use it every day for several hours - and it's still going strong. I have an old JVC-40 that's about 6 or 7 years old, and it's still going strong. I have an even older Sony HTIB that's about 10 years old and is still fine. Sometimes, you get lucky.


The only poor experience I've had with HTiB was the 2010 model of this LG HTiB (the LHB 535) - that had a TON of audio problems. I had it sent in for repair so many times (and replaced it with new units) that they sent me the LHB536 in February of 2011, to make it up to me.


----------



## Bitgod

My unit is working well enough. The only issues I've had is I've had it lock up about twice, had to unplug it to clear that. And the networking isn't working I think. I say think because luckily I don't need it for streaming media, so I haven't spent time trying to resolve it. Don't know if it's a HW issue or some FW glitch that might get fixed with a reflash.


----------



## ki321

Good Day guys,


Im having a little problem on my LHB536 i have mine for 2 years now and suddenly this problem pops out - so im playing my movies through my 1 TB seagate HDD and cat forward "4x" and cant go to the specific time i want to play the movie it just freezes and goes back to the home screen


Thank you


----------



## DeAd MiKe 187

My player is starting to turn itself off when using Pandora. I wonder if this is related to the recent message the pops up when entering Network apps that says something about apps undergoing security maintenance and the apps not working perfectly until it's resolved. I don't think that should cause a player to shut off, but whatever. Curious if anyone else has the issue, or if I need to suddenly to an Initialize on the player.


----------



## Bitgod

Brad-hd said:


> Well,
> 
> After a lot of contact back and forth with LG this is my story.
> 
> First, I have had the LHB536 for 2 years now. It was purchased brand new in Nov 2011.
> In September of 2013 I turned it on, pressed an arrow key on the remote to make a selection.
> The unit quickly showed a black screen and turned itself off.
> 
> Since then it does nothing, all it says it "Boot" or "Please Wait" on the LCD screen. I tried everything and finally contacted LG.
> They told me to take it to a nearby approved service center. The service center charged me $40, then told me it had to be fixed at LG.
> 
> So, I spent 20$ on shipping and 70$ for LG to take a look at it.
> 
> Today I received an email from LG, stating that the "Option Code Assembly" had to be replaced, and parts were $290!
> 
> So, I told them to just ship it back to me.
> 
> All in all I wasted $130 to get nothing more than a quote for an additional $290 cost to fix the unit!
> 
> IF YOU OWN ONE OF THESE SYSTEMS BEWARE IS ALL I CAN SAY!.
> 
> 
> Now, I am trying to find a good blu ray home theater which will last a few years.
> 
> I keep reading reviews on amazon and find that nearly every brand seems to have problems.
> 
> Anyone out there had a good blu ray home theater system that has lasted more than 3 years without problems?
> 
> I am almost tempted to not even use a home theater system for a few years until all the electronics companies start making reliable products again.
> 
> Seems to me all the companies out there today are all about the bottom line. They purposely make products cheap so they will only last a few years just so they can increase their sales.
> 
> RANT COMPLETE!


Zombie post.  I think mine finally died, it's doing the same thing constantly now. It actually would do it once or twice a year for the past few years and a power reset seemed to fix it, but that's not even fixing it now. Oh well, time to get something new.


----------



## Chris Meadows

I have an old LHB536 I picked up at a flea market. It worked just fine for a week or so, then one day I couldn't get any sound out of either the attached speakers or the TV (connected via HDMI), whether I was playing a Blu-ray, using HDMI input, or even going into the control panel and doing the speaker test.

I could get sound from the TV for just a few seconds from a blu-ray by pressing the "sound effect" button on the remote, but it vanished as soon as the caption for what sound effect profile I was using disappeared.

I"m kind of at my wit's end here. I really do like this receiver, it's perfect for my meager needs (especially given the price I paid for it), and I can't seem to find any other LHB536 units available online anywhere to replace it with.

Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be and how to fix it?


----------

